# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Što vam je prolazilo kroz glavu dok ste rađale?

## Smajlić

I to u trenutku dok ste tiskale, odnosno nekoliko minuta / trenutaka prije nego ste rodile? 
Meni je kod prvog djeteta misao bila da konačno, još malo, i neće više boljeti. Nažalost. Grozan porod. Drip. Svašta se tu nakupilo. 

Kod drugog djeteta sasvim druga priča. Divan porod, sve normalno. Sjećam se svakog trenutka.  I kad sam osjetila da izlazi glavica uopće nisam razmišljala o boli, već o tome da ću za samo nekoliko trenutaka ugledati to željeno i voljeno biće. Teško je riječima opisati. Kako je bilo kod vas?

----------


## MGrubi

gasite neonke!
tišina!

(vikali mi tiskaj.. ko da ne znam   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Matilda

Prvi porod: kroz trudove-pa ovo nije strašno; tiskanje-bit ću mama, bit ću mama.
Drugi porod:kroz trudove-ustala bih se; tiskanje-slikaj, slikaj.  :Laughing:

----------


## Cubana

> tišina!


Smetale mi babice i dr-ica koje su se raspričale, smetala mi žena koja je rađala i njihovi razgovori s njom, beba koja je plakala (to mi je najneugodnije priznati), MM koji se htio razgovarati...
Sva sreća da je sve trajalo niti pola sata.

----------


## summer

Ajde vise, ajde vise, ajme oce li ovo ikad zavrsit!!!

----------


## zeljka231

Zašto nisam dizala utege??? Sad bih imala više snage držati se za krevet!

A kad je glavica bila vani, imala sam želju sama izvući bebu.  Ne znam zašto to nisam i probala   :Smile:

----------


## nika612

> Prvi porod: kroz trudove-pa ovo nije strašno; tiskanje-bit ću mama, bit ću mama.
> Drugi porod:kroz trudove-ustala bih se; tiskanje-slikaj, slikaj.


slikaj slikaj   :Laughing:   ovo mi je za deset!

kako sam bila na epid.i nista nisam osjecala, zapravo jesam, samo nagon za velkom nuzdom...koncentrirala sam se streberski na tiskanje, jer su mi rekli da treba tiskat (moje frendice, ne oni u boksu) kao za velku nuzdu...pa sam se tako zamisljala, jer sam se bojala da necu znat tiskat (uplasili me da pod epiduralnom to ne bum znala)

ali je zato mm, kad je vidio glavicu, prvo pomislio...da treba promijeniti gume na autu.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

"ovo je nemoguće, ovo nije normalno, da li se to može sad nekako obustaviti... hm, vjerojatno ne, i nije valjda da ću to ikad raditi PONOVO  :shock: "

----------


## anima

još malo, još malo (tješim se da će uskoro biti gotovo)

----------


## zeljka231

Zašto nisam dizala utege??? Sad bih imala više snage držati se za krevet!

A kad je glavica bila vani, imala sam želju sama izvući bebu.  Ne znam zašto to nisam i probala   :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

prvi put : vec sam rodila?? 
drugi put: ne mogu virovat da sam vec rodila??

----------


## cvijeta73

> "ovo je nemoguće, ovo nije normalno, da li se to može sad nekako obustaviti... hm, vjerojatno ne, i nije valjda da ću to ikad raditi PONOVO  :shock: "


uuu, ovako i ja, prvi put. plus što si mi kroz glavu (u stvari, i kroz usta   :Grin:  ) prolazile misli, ajme, jadan moj juraj, nikad neće imati brata i sestru, ajme ja to dijete neću moći voljeti kad me tako boli, ajme svi su me lagali da ne boli - i mama, i frendica, i susjeda, i svi, itd. bilo je još tih mojih bisera. plus što sam stalno slala mm-a (bili sami u boksu) da ode po nekog jer ću roditi. babica me pregleda, umirujućim glasom kaže gospođo, nećete još, još imate vremena, ne stigne ni do vrata, a ja već vičem mm-u ODI PO NJU RODITI ĆUUU!!! a ovaj šta će, ode po babicu, i onda i ovo nanovo.

svašta sam baljezgala tih zadnjih sat, sat i pol.   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

_gospođo, ako ne rodite u sljedeća 2 truda, moramo na carski, nije dobro.  :shock:_ 

tiskam i mislim: neću carski neću carski, ajmo dijete, surađuj. nećemo carski nećemo carski   :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

a jeste me nasmijale do sad, svaka čast!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Prvi porod sam brojala cijevi.
"žuta, plava, crvena, žuta, plava, crvena, dokle ću ja još cijevi brojati, možda mi je ovo zadnje brojanje, koliko još, ne mogu višeeeee...! 
Porod je bio strašno dug i težak.

Drugi porod... Još teži završen carskim.

Koliko još, ne mogu, umrijet ću, je li možemo mi to na carski, ja umireeeeem, ne mogu više...."
Nije zbotg toga bio carski već zbog toga jer mala stvarno nije mogla van.

Nakon drugog poroda je definitivno bilo "Ovo mi je zadnji put!"

----------


## martinaP

Trenutak prije izgona: "Ja bih samo minutu pauze!"   :Laughing:  . Dr i babice odvalili od smijeha. 

A onda nisam vjerovala kad je dr rekao da sam gotova za 15 minuta, mislila sam kako nema šanse da tako brzo bude porod gotov  -  bilo je gotovo 3 min nakon toga.

----------


## sandraf

molim mali carski, samo jedan maaaaaaaaaliiiiiiiii.....

----------


## krumpiric

> Ajde vise, ajde vise, ajme oce li ovo ikad zavrsit!!!


baš tako, naravno u tipičnom bolničkom porodu.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je mozak bio skroz prazan, nisam o ničemu razmišljala i totalno sam isključila racio

----------


## Loryblue

> ali je zato mm, kad je vidio glavicu, prvo pomislio...da treba promijeniti gume na autu.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
je li beba bila ćelava ili su gume na autu bile ćelave  :Laughing:  

guraj, guraj.....vidi kolika si.....možeš i moraš to jače gurnit.....ili će izać beba ili kakica  :Embarassed:  ........takne li me mm ikad više otkinit ću mu ruke i........gotovo mi je s litom i kupanjem za ovu godinu......di je zapelo.....šta više ne izlazi vanka da odahnem.......nije tako strašno, nije tako strašno, ma niiiiiiijeeeeee......aaaaaaaaaaa i to smo završili.

šta bi bilo da sam dugo rađala. jer sam rodila u sat i 15 minuta  :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

uh kako mi kosa stoji
kad sam zadnji put bila na pedikuri
di je taj MM
opet kasni

i tako...   :Rolling Eyes:  

ništa mi više nije smetalo kad je beba krenula van

----------


## kahna

> I to u trenutku dok ste tiskale, odnosno *nekoliko minuta / trenutaka prije nego ste rodile?*


Apsolutno ništa.

----------


## litala

za prvi porod se bas i ne sjecam najjasnije - bila sam pod temperaturom pa je svasta moglo biti  :Rolling Eyes: 

al ova tri me pratila uvijek ista "misao":

jedan manje, jedan manje, super - jedan manje!!!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin: 


(ovo jedan manje odnosilo se na trud, ne na dijete  :Wink:   :Laughing: )

----------


## mikka

prvi porod--nista. ili mozda "uskoro je gotovo", nakon jedno 8 sati na dripu  :Grin:  

drugi porod--isuse kak se ova suta, nije normalna

----------


## petarpan

nemoj tiskat iz glave. Glupačo, koncentriraj se, ne tiskaj iz glave...Još samo jednom ...ok još samo ovaj put...sad će,ajmo...đizs, riknut ću...

----------


## Ninči

Zadnjih xy minuta/sati (nemam pojma) prije tiskanja se ničega ne sjećam...da li sam bila u nesvijesti ili sam zaspala-ni dan danas nemam pojma. Kada je trebalo tiskati, naglo sam se osvjestila, ali nisam mogla o ničemu ni razmišljati jer sam molila doktora i babicu da se ne svađaju (posvađali su se oko toga koliki rez treba)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kavin

Nakon cijelog teškog, dugotrajnog, iscrpljujućeg toka prije samog izgona taj izgon se činio kao blaženstvo...nisam ništa više osjećala, samo sam slušala babicu i tiskala čekajući svoje svjetlo na kraju tunela!!

----------


## mali karlo

o tome kako bi samo jedan gutljaj vode al  :No-no:   nisu mi dali...
i o tome kako nisam mm-u stigla javit da sam otišla u rodilište i nadala se da su ga moji zvali.

A kad sam se pred kraj malo derala samo sam se molila da mi majka tad ne prođe ispod rodilišta da me ne čuje :/  ne znam zašto mi je to bilo na pameti

----------


## Anna8

Ja sam bila pod epiduralnom  i nije me bolilo pa sam se - baš kao što je netko već napisao štreberski skoncentrirala na tiskanje - radim li ja to pravilno....zašto ta beba ne ide već van... i onda mali  :Saint:  !

----------


## irenas

"ovo nešto nije u redu, nemoguće da toliko boli, to sam ja sigurno nešto ufurala pa me zato boli, smiri se, razmisli, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ne, nisam ufurala, booooooliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"   8)

----------


## japanka

prvi put- vodeeee, vodeeee, ovo su neljudi, ako mi još jednom kaže tiskajte, lupit ću ga petom, pa tiskaaam

drugi put- gladna sam, večera je prošla, oće li mi dat nešto ili da mm skoči u dućan, e samo da bude zdrav, a onda idem jest  :Laughing:

----------


## enchi

Prije nego je počelo sam bila uvjerena da žene pretjeruju, i da ću ja sad pokazati da to zapravo uopće nije tako strašno, plus, znala sam tehnike disanja, i kaj sad, to je sve što mi treba. 
Je, je...svakako!   :Grin:  
Na kraju je sve to palo u drugi plan, baš sam bila ljuta na sebe da to nisam bolje izhendlala ali šta je, tu je...
Za eventulani drugi put će biti drugačije!

----------


## mandy

prvi put : sve poznato,sve knijge pročitane, završena srednja medicinska: Bože je li moguće da može još više boljeti? naravno , zacrnilo mi se prid očima, da sam morala još jednom tiskati,pala bi u afan;odmah nakon izgona sam rekla svima ovo je bilo 1.put,još ću vam ja doći..
drugi put,vodenjak ostao doma,10 km od bolnice, jedva smo stigli,glavica napola vani, ja tiskam, babica me brije, grane čempresa lupaju o prozor rađaone, kišica počela, a dežurnog gina u 00:00 uhvatila želja za recitiranjem: "ah divne li noći, kišica sipi....", mislim se "muči više,jer ću se morati dignuti i zadaviti te, jesi li doktor ili pjesnik?drži se onog što ti  ide"; u tim trenucima sam mislila da ću imati prekrasne, dubokoumne i dubokomajčinske misli, ali ništa od toga, mislim da ni treći put neće biti ništa pametnije   :Grin:

----------


## emea

Za vrijeme srednjih trudova - cc 1 sat: "ništa me ne boli, ništa me ne boli, diši, diši, diši" "sjeti se nečeg smješnog, neki vic, smij se, smij se" "nisam sama, imam malu Mrkvicu sa sobom, nas dvije ćemo to uspjeti"

Za vrijeme jakih trudova - cc pola sata: "nisam sama, nisam sama" "uzmi krpicu sa vodom, uzmi krpicu sa vodom" "diši polako, diši polako" 
Točno prije izgona uz zadnji trud "ovo sada stvarno boli i ovo je moj limit" "i jedno dijete je sasvim dovoljno" "sada i nikad više"

Izgon - cc 15 minuta: "da li sada moram tiskat ili ne?" "moram zvati nekoga, di mi je sada mobitel" "a smijale su se kada sam pitala mogu li mobitel uzeti sa sobom u rađaonu" UPOMOĆ!!! "šta ako ne uspijem sada na kraju istiskati - ovo će biti ko moj vozački ispit" "MM bi mi rekao da se ne trudim dovoljno" "Ma vadite ju van kako znate!!!"

Nakon sekunde: "znala sam da sam trebala uzet fotoaparat sa sobom" "drugi put mobitel ide sa mnom" "možda bi MM sada mogao malo navratit"

Ja sam eto svašta nešto mislila. Ali ništa pametno  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Kod laganijih trudova (za koje sam u tom trenu mislila da i nisu bas lagani); "pa dobro, dokle ce to trajat, otvorena sam 8 cm vec odavno, kad ce napokon krenut?"
Kod onih pred izgon; "nikad vise! nikad!" i "zasto nema doktora, zasto on sad pregledava druge a ne mene? sta ako se porodim sama?? zakaj ovaj moj muz sad tu nekaj prica kad ga ionak nemogu slusat?"
Na izgonu; " necu vikat, necu vikat, necu vikat, moram cuvat snagu!"
Kad je glavica krenula babica mi je rekla da je mali plavusan pa mi je kroz glavu proslo; "kako sad plavusan, htjela sam crnokosog deckica s plavim ocima, ko tata, kaj nije dosta kaj nisam dobila curicu koju sam tolko htjela!"   :Laughing:  
Naravno da mi je iste sekunde kad sam ga vidjela taj mali plavusan bio najsavrsenije bice na svijetu. I to je i ostao. A ostao je i plavusan   :Grin:

----------


## nenaa

> "ovo je nemoguće, ovo nije normalno, da li se to može sad nekako obustaviti... hm, vjerojatno ne, i nije valjda da ću to ikad raditi PONOVO  :shock: "



Da bez da lažem, i meni. 

I hoću li to preživiti, i je li to moguće, pa mantra: "NIKAD VIŠE, NIKAD VIŠE, NIKAD VIŠE..."

A sad bih opet.

----------


## icyoh

Kad je L krenuo izlaziti dr je rekao da raširim noge, a ja nisam dala. Pa su sestre krenule širiti mi noge na što sam ja počela urlati na muža "ne daj im da ne diraju". Pa se on sav izbezumljen ustao (2m, 120kg, ćelav), a sestra je pitala doktora "da zovem osiguranje?". 
Kasnije je dr rekao da on više na porod ne planira puštati muževe krupnije od sebe   :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Kad je L krenuo izlaziti dr je rekao da raširim noge, a ja nisam dala. Pa su sestre krenule širiti mi noge na što sam ja počela urlati na muža "ne daj im da ne diraju". Pa se on sav izbezumljen ustao (2m, 120kg, ćelav), a sestra je pitala doktora "da zovem osiguranje?". 
> Kasnije je dr rekao da on više na porod ne planira puštati muževe krupnije od sebe


  :Laughing:   - ja već svog učim da mora MENE slušati šta kažem i da me ima fizički braniti - bez obzira da li je žensko, muško...

A ovo za širenje nogu - čitala sam da u Japanu (!?) rađaju tako da legnu na bok, skupe koljena i povuku koljena gore - ono fetalni položaj i da tako rađaju.

----------


## elin

ružno za reći, ali evo - pomislila sam to dijete mora van inače će me ubiti.

----------


## bleeda

ja sam željela umrijet samo da prođe, a kad je glavica bila vani pomislila sam da je to to, da ja više nemam snage i da ću umrijet tu sad na tom stolu sa tim djetetom u sebi. 
željela sam umrijeti kako bih se naspavala i odmorila jer su prvi trudovi počeli u 4 ujutro a rodila se drugi dan u 8 i 45 ujutro.

i btw. tad sam rekla i danas je tako iako je Ivi 9 mjeseci sad -  nikad više u životu neću biti trudna, nema šanse da idem rodit drugo.

----------


## iva1602

cijelo vrijeme sam mislila kako će mi guza eksplodirati.... kao da pokušavam istisnut lubenicu....  8) 

nakon toga sam stalno ponavljala ja nikad neću rodit, jel ja moram na carski??? jel mali nije išao van,a ni ja nisam tiskala kako treba....

a nakon toga sam mislila kako jedva čekam da ga vidim...  i onda je izašao van moj mali prekrasni dječačić.... i taj osjećaj ne bih mjenjala ni za šta na svijetu....   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

a bojala sam se ko vrag... i sad bih opet sve ponovila!

----------


## fegusti

kada su partizani preživjeli amputacije na živo, valjda ću i ja OVO!

(toliko o blagodatima dripa)

----------


## babyboys

prvi put- lagani trudovi "niko me više nikad neće pipnut, ja ovo ne mogu, ubijte me al ne mogu"
            u kolima hitne pomoći"vozi miško, šta sad biraš kud ćeš?! vooooziii"
tokom izgona"kako to mislite ne kuca srce?! ajde mali, piči van;mogu ja to;preživi, molim te preživi..."


drugi put sam išla na planirani carski, opća anestezija, a prije nego sam zaspala, sjećam se da sa pomislila da di su mi cvike i da je barem mm sada sa mnom...

----------


## aleksandra

Prvi put:"E,neces vise."(rodila na vakum nakon 26 sati)
Drgi put sam se mislila sta sad bebioca prolazi.Kada su mi odlucili carski,tresla sam se od straha i od trudova i kislila :Razz: a zasto ne mogu bez komlikacija roditi?"

----------


## dalmatinka

mislila sam : nikad višeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Grin:

----------


## dalmatinka

mislila sam : nikad višeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Grin:

----------


## elin

> mislila sam : nikad višeeeeeeeeeeeee


daaa, ovo sam i ja pomislila, ali ne na porodu nego nakon. I dugo sam vremena nakon poroda to mislila. Ali nikad ne reci nikad.

----------


## printemps

u sebi: ja to mogu, ja to mogu....
na glas: neeeeemooooguuuuu višeeeee!!!

----------


## Nikina mama

> Ajde vise, ajde vise, ajme oce li ovo ikad zavrsit!!!


takodjer  :Grin:

----------


## L&L0809

za vrijeme trudova: imam temperaturu, dajte mi toplomjer (naravno da nisam imala temp), zima mi je, hoću deku, vruće mi je, maknite tu deku s mene, dajte mi nešto protiv bolova (kad je doktor došao i pitao me dal hoću nešto, više nisam htjela :D )...
za vrijeme izgona: zraka, zraka....naime, doktor mi je nalegao na trbuh (i na pluća između ostalog) i derao se:TISKAJTE! a ja sam taman izdahnula i nisam mogla udahnuti za tiskanje, pa sam mu histerično micala ruku s trbuha (i pluća)  :Laughing:

----------


## Palagruža

Dok sam jos bila doma, najvise sam bila zaokupljena "tehnickim" pitanjima. Jel to to? Da li da legnem, da li da hodam, da li da hopsem po lopti? Jel to to? Daj boze da je to to! (Rodila sam 8 dana nakon termina.)
Kad sam dosla u bolnicu, odmah nakon pripreme su me poslali u boks, ubrzo je dosao i MM, i necete vjerovati, u toj fazi sam najvise razmisljala kako ga volim.
Zadnjih pola sata mozda je pretenciozno reci da sam mislila, ali kroz glavu mi je prolazilo: "Ne mogu vise!" i "Hoce li to vec jednom?!"

----------


## Sani1612

Cijelo vrijeme trudova (a trajali su duuuugo) sam razmišljala još malo pa ću vidjeti svoje dijete,još malo pa ću postati mama   :Smile:  A zadnja dva truda prije nego je izašla moja S...baš me zanima je li cura il dečko? Cura?! Ajme,mm će me voljeti još i više.  :Heart:

----------


## Lucas

_"ajme nikad više".... "dajte me na carski"_....  jer sam trpila užasne bolove
_ "jadno moje dijete"_ - bebač se nabijao s glavicom ....

----------


## Anemona

S obzirom na pad otkucaja i na hitnost poroda, znam da sam samo u sebi ponavljala: "Daj Bože da sve bude u redu, daj Bože da sve bude u redu,..." I, hvala Bogu bilo je.   :Heart:

----------


## lillifee

"pa nije to bas tako strasno..."- prvi porod bio je savrsen i brz, babica je bila prva liga, a uz sve to skupa nisam ni imala pojma o svemu sto me ceka

na drugom porodu, koji je bio TEZI, DUZI i BOLNIJI od prvog razmisljala sam iskljucivo i samo mojoj ami koja me ceka kod kuce. ne znam zasto ali adriana sam realizirala tek u tom trenutku kad se rodio. cijeli porod je prosao kao da nisam radjala njega. bas freaky nekako.

----------


## Maxime

Zatvorite klizna vrata i izbacite ljude koje tu nemaju svrhu   :Evil or Very Mad:  , ovo je trenutak moje bebe i meni i netreba nam nitko osim babice i gina (na kraju smo dobile sto smo htjele   :Heart:  )

----------


## elin

> Zatvorite klizna vrata i izbacite ljude koje tu nemaju svrhu   , ovo je trenutak moje bebe i meni i netreba nam nitko osim babice i gina (na kraju smo dobile sto smo htjele   )


a ti imala čitavi filozofski trenutak prilikom poroda  :Laughing:   8) Svaka čast.

----------


## vještičica

Hoćemo li preživjeti ja i moja beba, to mi je jedino bilo u mislima.

12h trudova, drip, trbuh se opako "ušiljio", kontrakcije svakih pola minuta, ja se ne otvaram dalje od 4 prsta, beba se ne spušta... CTG ne mogu nikako namjestiti... horor

Iza toga je uslijedio hitan CR 
Nakon buđenja, rekli su mi da sam rodila curu od 4220/55 i da je sve dobro. Poslije toga sam zaspala ko nikad u životu  8)

----------


## pzulic

prvi porod sam dobila drip i bila 12 sati u rađaoni, kako su bolovi bili sve jači govorila sam djetetu_ samo neka izađe da ću mu kupiti što god hoće_, sigurno su mi se babice smijale  :shock: nakon svih tih silnih trudova, morala sam na hitni carski, onda mi je u glavi bilo samo neka beba bude u redu jer je carski za mene bio veliki rizik, opasnost od jakog krvarenja kojeg tada na sreću nije bilo.

drugi porod, dobila sam prirodne trudove (koji su mene iskreno više boljeli nego oni na drip), možda je tu i bio faktor da sam bila nenaspavana jer je stariji imao temperaturu i nisam spavala zadnjih 10 dana sigurno. onih tri sata u rađaoni bila mi je vječnost, em sam bila nenaspavana, em me sve boljelo, živčana sam bila i htjela da se to što prije riješi. glavom mi je prolazilo - _samo_ _pola sata da se naspavam, samo pola sata, ne treba više._ na kraju balade opet hitni carski, opet misao samo neka beba bude u redu, za mene lako. kad je doktor rekao da idemo na carski, misao mi je bila, _odvedite me već jednom u tu salu i uspavajte ne mogu više izdržati_. 

trećeg poroda valjda neće biti, dva carska u kratko vrijeme, nakon drugog puno komplikacija, ali sva sreća imamo doma dvoje žive i zdrave djece - Dino 20 dana, Alen 16 mjeseci.

----------


## ivy

prvi porod - kako bi bilo zanimljivo lupiti babicu nogom u glavu dok se derala na mene

drugi porod (carski) - plakala sam cijelo vrijeme od sreće, potpuno smirena i presretna

----------


## renci

to nisam ja, neka druga se trudi i uzdiše, a ja trčim zelenim poljima moga sela i mirišem ivančice, leptiri svuda oko mene....  :Kiss:  
Uopće mi nije bilo bed, stvarno sam se ufurala!

----------


## vlatka5

aaaaaaaaa drip je mila majka neću izgon.
pa kada je bilo mali se zaglavio ugušit će se .kaže babica čekamo trud a ja ma kakav trud i napnem se.a mislim e sljedeće će na carski.aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.izlazi van aaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## zvjerki

Nakon prva 2 sata dripa i apaurina ili čega već - doktore mogu ja ovog dobit i za doma, tak me lijepo ušikalo da se sam smijem.
Nakon 4 sata dripa i 55 viceva (mm i dr. pričali), a ja na apaurinima i petog seljenja infuzije jer su mi pucale vene - doktore, ja ak vidim još jednu iglu tući ću vas - a on otvori ladicu i zagrabi šakom igletine i veli gle (naravno smijeh)
Nakon 8 sati dripa - veli dr. ništa od toga, vi ćete nazad na odjel, a ja njemu da ja onda ode kući jer tak i tak me bezveze drže tu 3 dana i nikom ništa.
Nakon 9 sati dripa - e ipak nećete kući, probit ću vodenjak (probija) - meni je hladno
Došao izgon na red - on meni ajmo preko u drugu prostoriju na onu kobilu, a ja - jel pješke, on veli da i ajmo.
- tiskajte - a ja FALA BOGU i zaplače dijete i ja kres u nesvjest. Ništa pametnije, bila sam puno insprativnija prije.

----------


## tenshi

za vrijeme trudova i cekanja u boxu - disi, disi, disi, evo,jedan manje... pokvaren im je ctg, kak nis ne pokazuje... dzizs, za kaj da se uhvatim!? (ubrzo je stigao moj muz pa sam se imala za kaj uhvatit   :Grin:  )
kad je kretao izgon pa su spustili dio stola i primalja mi rekla da se ulovim za rucke nekakve: 'pa kaj mi to odmah nisu dali?!'
za vrijeme samog izgona apsolutno nista - primalja rekla zatvorite oci i tiskajte - ja sam se iskljucila i neki totalni zen me spopao, bol je prestala, nisam ni skuzila da mi se doktor u jednom trenu nalijeze na trbuh (to sam tek nakon poroda osvijestila) i bas su mi to bili predivni trenuci. 
kad je izasla - 'uspjele smo. uspjele smo. uspjele smo.' (bio je to VBAC   :Grin:  )

----------


## kikiii

prvi porod , on visoko , 14 zena u predrađaoni i ne znam ni ja koliko po boksevima , ja super 4 sata na svojim trudovima , lagano se otvaram , sama u boksu , bez doktora , babice , ikoga . Lijepo mi je , molim se i spavam između trudova,mislim se,pa i nije ovo tako strašno . Nakon 4 sata te moje zablude , ulaze oni i stavljaju mi drip , ja školski dišem , sve ih slušam , kad počinje ludilo . Ja ludim , pa zašto su me uopće stavili na drip kad mi je tako lijepo išlo,zovem ih i prijetim da ću ga iščupati,naravno nitko se ne odaziva,ja ludim .Nakon sat vremena  vrištim još uvijek sama u boksu , ja rađam a one meni ne tiskaj,prodiši trudove. Ja slušam ali ne mogu , dva uspijem treći me razara,mislim se umirem , gotovo je , tko ovo može izdržati? Njima naravno bila smjena za nekih sat su vjerojatno čekali da dođu drugi. S mjena u 7 ja rađam nakon 10 min , čekam ono najgore na što su me pripremali , vidim tamo babicu s nekim skalpelom , kaže ona meni tiskaj sad najjače što možeš , ja se mislim ajme meni nikad više kad ono nešto malo sitno proplače,stave mi ga na prsa,sva bol nestaje a ja plačem ko luda i ne mogu vjerovati da je to to . Princeza je pokucala dan prije termina , pocela se javljati oko ponoć,u 1 i 25 je već bila vani,njoj se nešto jako žurilo pa je mamu oslobodila klistiranja i dripa, izletilt je u čas a ja sam naravno opet plakala i plakala,babica me smirivala,a ja plačem i govorim nikad više majke mi moje

----------


## Peterlin

U prvom porodu (4,5 sata, velika beba) bila sam zednaaaaaa a nisu mi dali vode.

U drugom (45 min, sitno dijete prije termina) bilo mi je na umu samo da sve bude ok, za nista drugo nije bilo vremena ni prostora.

----------


## DaDo

prvi porod, izazvan (nisam znala da može biti svašta, ali je na kraju sve bilo ok) bila super atmosfera, nigdje drugih rađalica, moj doktor sa mnom, preselili me na kobilu i vele sad tiskaj, a ja bi gledala, a neki mladi doktor će zatvaraj oči. i tako sam žmirila i tiskala i čekala da vidim svoju sreću najveću...
drugi porod, sve po redu vožnje, kad su me odvezli u rađaonu, prva misao mi je bila, o zar smo opet tu..dok sam rađala sam u prvom trudu se skroz izgubila,ali me je predivna babica prizvala i to smo obavili u dva truda...koje olakšanje, kakva sreća jer  je došla moja djevojka..
uglavnom mogla bi ja opet..
da imam s kim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Majuška

_nakon 35 sati trudova (nespavanja, gladovanja..)
zadnjih 12 sati na minutu u predrađaoni vezana za ctg
nakon sat vremena tiskanja i hitnog mjerenja bebe uzv-om i skoro hitan carski ali malac već u kanalu_

MOGU JA TO
MOGU JA TO
MORAM JA TO
DOĐI MALENI
MOGU JA TO
HOĆU JA TO
SAMO IZAĐI 
MOGU JA TO

pa nek onda umrem


a kad sam osjetila taj VUFFFF pri izlasku, ajme, samo sam urlala od suza i smijeha



evo i sad suzim   :Heart:

----------


## ninavk

joj puno toga je prolazilo kroz glavu.Ali kad su počeli trudovi zaboravila na sve gluposti i mislila samo da što brže bude gotovo.A kad je bilo gotovo samo sam govorila hvala Ti Bože ne mogu vjerovat da je sve gotovo,smijala sam se ko luda valjda su me pucali neki hormoni nemam pojma ali sve mi je bilo smiješno  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Daisy@

prvi put trajalo relativno kratko(4 sata) trudovi dobri,ja se ne otvaram,dobila jedan fiiini lijek,pukao me da sam spavala dok me nisu probudili da moram na stol rodit. a ja: "zar već? Se vi šalite?"  i boli više nigdje nije bilo,svi čekaju mene i početak mog bolnog truda,a ja sva u čudu i panici "ljudi,mene niš ne booli,kada da tiskam?"  Malo je zbog toga izgon potrajao,već sam mislila samo da bebi bude dobro...a kad je zaplakala,ja se topim i mislim "vidi,ja sam mama.. " :Heart:   :Heart:  

a drugi put,trajalo cijelu noć,sjećam se kad mi je napravila dirupciju,pomislila sam to je to,nema više povratka.I onda se zakompliciralo,zelena,kucaji padali,hipertonus maternice,ph krvi bebe,itd,sve do ujutro. Samo sam mislila da njoj bude dobro,i da se već rodi. A što je bila velika za mene...kolegica ju pomalo izvlači iz mene,a ja se mislim "jesi već izašla,curo moja?" osjetila sam kukove njezine kako su pomalo izlazili,sve do kraja.  Poslije mi rekla kolegica da je jedva ju porodila,a nije ih bila malo do tad. Dokaz: imali smo slomljenu klavikulu  :Grin:  ,očito cura prevelika za mene.  :Kiss:  

I opet bih sve to ponovno sutra ponovila....  :Heart:   :Heart:  ..

e,jesam se raspisala...curke škužajte  :Embarassed:

----------


## ChikaPika

jedan trud mi je trebalo da skuzim koji polozaj trebam zauzeti za tiskanje. drugi trud sam skuzila da trebacu  malo vise se potruditi.
onda babica mi rekla da se malo naljutim, pa sam tako i napravila i vikla: 'Ivo vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan'  :Smile:  i mali bio van isti cas
ali cijelo vrijeme sam bila u nekom ekstaticnom stanju, samo sam mislila kako nas mali andeo je doslovce na put.
jos trece sto sam stalno mislila, kako moram dati sve od sebe da dobro tiskam, kako se ne bi nesto zapelo i da beba zavrsi bez kisika i na carski.
bome izgleda da sam imala punu glavu - haha

----------


## Bananko

Pozdravila sam se sa životom!!  :shock: mislila sa ću bum! a kad ono kmekmekme i skužim da sam još tu!  :Grin:

----------


## tibica

Za vrijeme trudova: ajde daj više...  :Cekam:   :Coffee:  
Za vrijeme izgona i tiskanja: Samo da ne popucam.   :Ups:   Samo da mi ne iskoče hemići.   :Embarassed:  
Ne pipajte me višeeeeee!!!! (bolilo me kad su pipale di je glavica)

----------


## Lili75

> _nakon 35 sati trudova (nespavanja, gladovanja..)
> zadnjih 12 sati na minutu u predrađaoni vezana za ctg
> nakon sat vremena tiskanja i hitnog mjerenja bebe uzv-om i skoro hitan carski ali malac već u kanalu_
> 
> MOGU JA TO
> MOGU JA TO
> MORAM JA TO
> DOĐI MALENI
> MOGU JA TO
> ...


svaka čast Majuška tako treba   :Naklon:

----------


## Maya&Leon

što mi je prolazilo kroz glavu dok sam rađala?

_prije izgona:_ falatidragibože što je MM ovdje da mu mogu slomiti svaku koščicu u ruci od stiskanja ufffffff!!!!
_za vrijeme izgona:_ :shock: isuse raspuknut ću se ko kokica!!!!!!
_poslije rođenja L:_  tuuuu siiiiiii konačnoooooooo    :Heart:   (o isuse kako smiješnu glavu imaš kao mali alien)

----------


## bella11

Bio planirani carski.....sto problema....dogovoreno u petak....
U četvrtak nakon nalaza dolazi dr po mene i govori:"Kupi se, idemo". A ja:" A kosa?" "KOja kosa?" "Pa kosu nisam oprala, rekli ste da je za sutra" "Obrijat ću ti ja glavu skalpelom pa se nećeš imat za što brinit  :Smile: 

Dobila epiduralnu. Za vrijeme carskog "Bože, zar je moguće da sam ovako glupa bila da nisam uzela opću"
Ugledala Buhicu i pala u nesvjest (Bar sam ja tako mislila, jedva preživila) ISPLATILO SE!

----------


## Sandaaa

Što mi je prolazilo kroz glavu dok sam rađala? 

Prije nego sam dobila epiduralnu mislila sam samo na trudove i bol koju sam proživljavala, u pojedinim me trenucima hvatala panika i plač. 
Nakon što sam dobila epiduralnu u miru sam razmišljala o svom bebolinu kojeg ću uskoro upoznati u nadi da će sve biti u redu.
Kad sam bila deset prstiju otvorena počela je prava drama koja je trajala više od dva sata. Kako imam smanjen kapacitet pluća beba se svakim trudom samo vraćala na početnu poziciju. Bila sam samo zaokupljena mišlju da beba bude dobro i da me ne režu. To sam valjda spomenula pedeset puta. Dr. me uhvatio u jednom trenutku za ruku i rekao da mi obećava da mi neće raditi epiziotomiju, ali da porod moramo zajedničkim snagama okončati. Nakon svakog mog udisaja držao me za trbuh kako se beba ne bi vraćala natrag. Mic po mic moj je dečko došao na ovaj svijet i u tom mi trenutku ništa više nije bilo bitno, samo je li on dobro. A dr. me pogledao i rekao nismo radili epiziotomiju, evo vam bebe pa uživajte...

----------


## Iva B

''još malo, još malo...''

----------


## vindira

...mogu tiskati??????? Ne mogu viiiiiše,ja to ne moooooogu!!!! Isuse, mogu tiskati?????? Ja tiskam...ja to ne mogu....Pa to ne ide nikuda. To sam vikala,a mislila; Joj da me bar ti trudovi puste pa da me pošalju doma,da dođem i nastavim sutra kad se odmorim.  :Grin:

----------


## call me mommy

ja cu roditi svoje dijete, ja cu rodit svoje dijete ...

i to je to,kao da bi doso netko drugi ga rodit umjesto mene   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## krumpiric

pisala sam za prvi puta kad mi je prolazilo kroz glavu "samo da ovo završi"
drugi put mi je prolazilo kroz glavu evo jeeeeeeee, beba, stiže, jeeeees  :Grin:

----------


## fm

> "ovo je nemoguće, ovo nije normalno, da li se to može sad nekako obustaviti... hm, vjerojatno ne, i nije valjda da ću to ikad raditi PONOVO  :shock: "


isto ovo je meni prolazilo kroz glavu!

----------


## Pepita

Nešto što se moglo nazvati trudovima je počelo dok sam šetala hodnikom nakon klistiranja. Kad su me  smjestili u boks i dalje nije bolilo. Ja sam se stalno pripremala za početak jakih bolova, ali nisam ih dočekala.

Cijelo vrijeme poroda sam mislila na to kako zaista trebam biti opuštena i ne grčiti se.
Šok je bio izgon, jer su mi iz nikakvih bolova raspalili drip na najjače. Nisam imala dovoljno jake trudove, a beba je trebala izaći.

Znam da su me preplavile jake emocije na samom izgonu, Bože pa sad ću je vidjeti i nekako je sve super i brzo prošlo.

Ponekad ne pričam istinu o svom porodu, jer se nekim ženama čini to kao laž  :/ a ja se glupo osjećam, kao da nešto strašno predstavljam da nije ništa  :/ 

Zbilja sam imala više nego predivan porod. 
Ne sjećam se boli, a znam da je boljelo kratko.

----------


## vindira

Pepita,* ti sretnice,ja sam se stvarno razočarala u samu sebe,inače imam visok prag tolerancije boli,al očito najniži što se tiče poroda.To me vjerojatno udarilo u glavu zato jer se nisam ni malo bojala poroda.*

----------


## Elinor

Kada me je babica pozvala da opipam glavicu, kroz glavu mi je prošla ova rečenica: "Hm, ako ja sada diram glavicu, znači da mi je cijela beba u porodnom kanalu...kako to da me ništa ne boli?!?" Zaista me nije ništa boljelo (dok sam mogla sklapati ovakve zavisnosložene rečenice   :Razz:  ). Da li zbog vode ili sam jednostavno imala sreće, ne znam, ali porod mi je počeo i završio u iščekivanju nekih strašnih bolova koji se nisu dogodili. Daj bože da se ponovi isto za par mjeseci! 8)

----------


## Zubic vila

početni prirodni trudovi: "Ovo je ko menga, šta svi pričaju da tak jako boli"
početak dripa: "ja to mogu, brzo će to, danas ću roditi svog sina"
nakon 7 sati dripa: "ubijte me ili ću se sama"
kad je epiduralna proradila: nisam više razmišljala samo sam uživala u neosjećanju ičega i odmarala ćaskajući s MM
izgon (bez boli): "tiskaj, tiskaj, svom snagom, zadrži zrak... " 
dok sam držala bebicu: "kako smo sretni da baš mi imamo najljepše dijete na svijetu"

----------


## ninanuna

S prvom sam MM skoro ruku slomila,   :Heart:  a nakon drugog sam zamrzila riječ "još malo".Ja pitam: doktore kak stojimo, a on meni: "još malo?!?"

----------


## vindira

> S prvom sam MM skoro ruku slomila,   a nakon drugog sam zamrzila riječ "još malo".Ja pitam: doktore kak stojimo, a on meni: "još malo?!?"


tak je i meni stalno govorila,to još malo,već smo skoro gotovi je trajalo 5 sati  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninanuna

Tako je otprilike trajalo i kod nas  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## moia

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tišina!
> 
> 
> smetala mi.. *beba koja je plakala (to mi je najneugodnije priznati)*,


ma daj, zašto pobogu. neka mi netko samo kaže da mu baš nikad u životu nije išlo njezino vlastito zlato na živac silnim plakanjem ili cendranjem.

a prilikom poroda, a kaj bi se žena onak sva izmrcvarena, krvaka, popucala, raskrečena trebala odmah široko osmjehnuti i namjestiti za obiteljsku fotografiju. pa normlano je da ti smeta i o v i ono, pa i dječji plač u datom trenutku. joj, manje holivudskih limunada gledati i manje slušati bajkovite priča, treba ovako, treba onako, ovo je prirodno, ovo je neprirodno, ma dajte.

pa to ne znači hebote da žena ne voli dijete, ili djecu ili da je ovakva ili onakava..

daj curke nemojte se ovakim glupostima opterečivati..

----------


## moia

> Nakon prva 2 sata dripa i apaurina ili čega već - doktore mogu ja ovog dobit i za doma, tak me lijepo ušikalo da se sam smijem.
> Nakon 4 sata dripa i 55 viceva (mm i dr. pričali), a ja na apaurinima i petog seljenja infuzije jer su mi pucale vene - doktore, ja ak vidim još jednu iglu tući ću vas - a on otvori ladicu i zagrabi šakom igletine i veli gle (naravno smijeh)
> Nakon 8 sati dripa - veli dr. ništa od toga, vi ćete nazad na odjel, a ja njemu da ja onda ode kući jer tak i tak me bezveze drže tu 3 dana i nikom ništa.
> Nakon 9 sati dripa - e ipak nećete kući, probit ću vodenjak (probija) - meni je hladno
> Došao izgon na red - on meni ajmo preko u drugu prostoriju na onu kobilu, a ja - jel pješke, on veli da i ajmo.
> - tiskajte - a ja FALA BOGU i zaplače dijete i ja kres u nesvjest. Ništa pametnije, bila sam puno insprativnija prije.


Dobra si, svaka čast   :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## Bamsic

da me prestanu šorati trudovi na dripu!!

----------


## stud.muca

Prvi porod sam pod dripom umirala od bolova, umirala od žeđi, umirala od ljutnje na mm, smetalo me svijetlo, ogromni sat na zidu na kojem kazaljke idu najsporije na svijetu,glavom mi prolazilo da nikad više neću prić mm, ma šta prić, neću ga ni pogledat više nikad....
a kad je došlo do izgona, prestalo me boljeti, prestala i ljutnja, pa nisam htjela tiskati samo da se još malo odmorim od svega toga.... to se nije svidjelo babicama pa su mi sjele na trbuh i mališa je doslovno katapultiran iz mene... prestrašno...

Drugi porod sam dogovorila izgon na stolčiću, pa kad je do toga i došlo, babice su sve pripremile i samo sam im još ja falila na stolčiću, no meni je glavom prolazila misao, kam će sad ove žene samnom, kakav stolčić, pustite me da ležim, ko će se sad ustati sa kreveta, pa zdrobit ću glavicu mališi ako se pomaknem... no nije bilo vremena za dugo razmišljanje uz njih, jer sam se nekim čudom začas našla kako sjedim... što mi je bilo udobnije od ležanja, pa mi je bilo drago da su bile tako odlučne i nisu popustile pred mojim nesigurnim izrazom lica... a tu je bila i doula kao podrška, pa je sve sretno završilo...

----------


## *mamica*

Imala sam divan porod - zahvaljujući prije svega Rodama, a kroz glavu su mi prolazile divne, pozitivne priče s poroda, zatim - začudo, ne znam zašto - RozaGroza i njeni osjećaji koje iznosi ovdje, nastojala sam se maksimalno koncentrirati na to da dišem pravilno, da svaki trud proskačem na lopti ili šetam ili prodišem stojeći...
Ukratko, divan, prirodni porod i uopće nije bolilo strašno...   :Heart:

----------


## Yuna

Ja sam imala neki neopisiv mir. Sad kad se sjetim, čini mi se čudno.
Nisam ništa posebno razmišljala osim kak sam sad tu i to je to. 
Da sam mama bilo mi je jasno tek jedno tjedan dana kasnije.   :Razz:

----------


## split

Zanimljivo pitanje. Nisam ništa mislila. Mislin da mi je duša bila van tila u tim trenucima. Negdi po plafonu.
Znam da sam sestrama rekla da se moramo organizirat ono u smislu jen, dva, tri sad puš puš - ka u filmovima. One su umrle o smija u stilu ma koja suradnja ti si ovde samo tilo.  

Trudovi su me bolili očajno. Imeđu sam se već gubila, a sam izlazak djeteta nisam osjetila. Dapače, neka ugoda ako bi se tako moglo opisat.
A najbolja mi je ona vožnja do sobe kad sve obaviš. Ludilo. Nako 15 sati u predrađaoni bez kapi vode. Zubima sam otrgala vrh tetrapaka i popila pola litre u jednom gutljaju.

----------


## Angie75

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad je L krenuo izlaziti dr je rekao da raširim noge, a ja nisam dala. Pa su sestre krenule širiti mi noge na što sam ja počela urlati na muža "ne daj im da ne diraju". Pa se on sav izbezumljen ustao (2m, 120kg, ćelav), a sestra je pitala doktora "da zovem osiguranje?". 
> Kasnije je dr rekao da on više na porod ne planira puštati muževe krupnije od sebe  
> 
> 
>    - ja već svog učim da mora MENE slušati šta kažem i da me ima fizički braniti - bez obzira da li je žensko, muško...
> 
> A ovo za širenje nogu - čitala sam da u Japanu (!?) rađaju tako da legnu na bok, skupe koljena i povuku koljena gore - ono fetalni položaj i da tako rađaju.



Ja sam jedino željela da me puste da legnem na bok, a oni su mi pokušavali raširiti noge   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ovo u Japanu mi se jako sviđa, eto, baš sam samo o tome mislila, da me puste da legnem na bok. Al toliko su me derali trudovi da to nisam uspjela izgovoriti.
Na žalost, bila sam sama jer mm-u nisam stigla ni javiti da dođe (rodila na brzinu, u predrađaoni, sama se dovezla na pregled i porod).

----------


## ane80

hmm 
kako mi je bilo,pa vodenjak pukao doma u 1h,mm zove hitnu oni ko idioti dosli sa sirenom digli cijelu zgradi pa su svi znali da se idem poroditi,doveli me u akh prikljucili na ctg i cekaj anasteziologa koji je sam po sebi bio nesto zdrman.
Posijeli me na stol neki je.... arapin kaze gospodjo spustite glavu,a ovaj bode u kicmu i to 5 puta epiduralnu od koje se zamalo nisam onesvijestila,prikljicili me na kisik i sve je krenilo.Mm pokraj mene stalno govori jos malo,jos malo,a ono nikad kraja vidim svoje pile kako je drze naopacke i kako place i sama sebi kazem joj da bar ovaj moj hoce vec jedanput da zaveze ta svoja usta  :Laughing:  a da me zasiju nikad kraja dr stalno na moj upit vice jos malo samo duboko disite pa ja osta na stolu 40min.
Najgore mi je bilo u sobi ze tkz. budjenje dr. ulazi i pita jeli osjecate noge a ja pojma nemam niti ih mogu pomaknuti,mm zgrabio   :Saint:   i neda da je babica stavi na prsa a ja i dalje ne osijecam noge cini mi se da sam u onih 40min proklela i muza i kompletnu bolnicu i onoga tko mi rece da idem na carski,ali sve se dobro zavrsilo opet mogu mojim nogama maltarati superrrrr i gotovo jeeee

----------


## Mirtica

Mislila sam na svoju dragu, ne tako davno rezanu međicu i stalno ponavljala doktorici i primalji da me ne smesare i da paze na međicu, a pred očima mi je bio moj J i on mi je davao snagu za sve  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rinama

Mislila sam na to kak su im kreveti za rađanje za drek jer sam u trudu isčupala onu ogradicu sa strane.
I bila sam očajno žedna, da se nisam bojala ponovno uhvatiti za onu ogradu, majkemi digla bi se napiti iz one pipe za pranje beba.
Pošto sam šutila i nisam vikala, večinu vremena sam bila solo u rađaoni, prošlo bi i po pola sata, a da nikog nije bilo, pa sam mislila da su vjerovatno zaboravili da sam ja tamo unutra, a kaj se skoro i dogodilo, jer je beba več krenula van, pa sam počela vikati: "jel misli netko faking DOĆI, BEBA IDE VAN!" :shock: I fakat je išla, a sesta mi veli: ma kaj bi išla?! :shock: A kad je pogledala imala je kaj za vidit.  :Rolling Eyes:  Neznam zakaj, ali mene nitko ne shvaća ozbiljno.

----------


## llella

večinom je bilo ja to mogu, ja to hoću, ja to mogu, ja to hoću, a pred kraj mi je cijelo vrijeme u glavi bila ona pjesma "ova mala mi je *ebena".  :Laughing:  
kako je izgon trajao više od 4h nisam uopće osjetila kad je izašla van, samo je bila vani, i onda na mojim prsima i gledala me sa svojim okicama  :Heart:

----------


## dani1

> za vrijeme izgona: zraka, zraka....naime, doktor mi je nalegao na trbuh (i na pluća između ostalog) i derao se:TISKAJTE! a ja sam taman izdahnula i nisam mogla udahnuti za tiskanje, pa sam mu histerično micala ruku s trbuha (i pluća)


Ja ću poludit, ko u crnoj komediji, a da dr. nije bio mr. Bean.

Ja sam prvi puta rodila carski, planirani, a misli prije poroda su bile samo da bude sve u redu, da se agonija završi, da nema veliki nos na baku, da mu ne pada kapak na dedu i da nije čorav na mene.

Drugi porod: Tu je babica Teuta, čula sam da je ona ok (i bila je), ovo je zadnje, hoću carski, dajte mi droge, bilokakve, a jesam ja glupaća glupa. Na izgonu: fala bogu na tiskanju, više ne boli, vraga ne boli, tiskajjjjj.

Treči put: Dakle ne kužim što mi je ovo trebalo, hoću kući, dajte epiduralnu, koja je najbolja kontracepcija, mm ne voli kondome, ma nabit ću mu ih na glavu, dajte da se za nešto primim, neću drip, ne odbijam ali prvo zovite doktoricu, tiskaj, pa nije ovo utrka na 100 metara, dajte mi vremena, nemogu tiskati bez truda životinjo. Hvala vam doktorice, hvala.

----------


## Smajlić

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  *dani1*
a ja mislila da se 3. rodi ko iz šale  :Grin:

----------


## sandra23

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ja sam razmišljala- :shock:  :shock: kaj nešto može ovoliko boljeti,a da ja to preživim?!? gdje je meni pamet bila?nešto za boloveee..tko će me natjerat da ponovo rodim,a hoću bar 2 djece...neću epiduralnu,neću drip,miči mi taj CTG s trbuha,sve me smeta,neću ležat na boku hoću na leđa-umrijet ću ako me sad ne pustite leć na leđ-na leđima-blažeeeeenooooo-izgon-ajme razletjet će mi se glava(tiskala krivo),tiskam,tiskam...vadite ju van,nemrem više!joj hvala bogu,gotovo je. kad sam ju dobila na prsa-ajme sirota moja kako je izmučena!!  :Laughing:

----------


## kikki

prvi put-iscudjavanje +razocaravanje + umorna sam, ja bi malo zaspala 
(nalijeganje na trbuh, puno savova, beba 4400) kasnije totalna euforija ja sam rodila, ja sam stvarno rodila, rodila sam 

drugi put-tako sam umorna, moram pomoc bebi, moram pomoci bebi, slusaj ih, slusaj ih, ajme odakle mi snaga, odakle mi ova snaga (beba 4250 bez pucanja i savova) nakon poroda opet euforija plakanje i smijanje-ajme ne mogu virovati uspila sam a bila sam umorna, tako umorna 

(ovi moji umori rezultat su 2 noci trudova prvi put i 1 noc trudova drugi put jer nisam oka sklopila)

----------


## frost

disi, disi, da beba ima dobru srcanu radnju i istina je samo zbog mojih 15 sati disanja on je imao srcanu radnju kao da nije bio u kanalu satima sa pupcanom vrpcom obmotanom oko vrata.
za to sam jako ponosna i znam da sam puno ucinila za nas oboje.

a drugo.. hoce li me ipak pustiti u kadu, i pitala svakog ko je prosao, jel mogu ja u kadu? cak i anestiziologa koji mi je rekao..ja mogu samo da te uspavam  :Grin:  , ja mu samo odmahnem rukom da je beskoristan hihi

i sledece sto mi je prolazilo kroz glavu.. da li je moguce da ostane tako zaglavljen i da li ce ikada proci kroz moju karlicu i da li bi carskim mogli da ga izvuku i bila sam sigurna da cu zavrsiti na carskom jer on nece izaci posle 3 sata napinjanja..
cekali su odluku bivse nacelnice koja je stizala na posao svaki cas, da vide sta ce.. zato sam mislia, evo ga posle svega odo ja na carski..

medjutim zavrsilo se dobro, a kad se rodio, olaksanje i neverovanje, sta je toliko dugo cucao u kanalu kad je mogao ovako fino napolje :/

----------


## Zeks

Za vrijeme trudova me morilo što zidni sat u rađaoni ne radi, jer nisam imala ideju koliko to sve traje, a onda jedno veliko pitanje u mojoj glavi: Kako ikome normalnom padne na pamet ovo ponoviti?????????? - Brzo sam svatila da bi ja opet  :Grin:

----------


## zelena

Ovu temu sam čitala i prije negoli sam išla rodit i baš me zanimalo što ću mislit   :Smile:  .. i onda....sve je išlo toliko brzo da jednostavno nisam stigla niti mislit   :Embarassed:  , što mislit-sad da bih se sjetila pojedinih detalja moram pitat MM   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## BebaBeba

Ja brojala plocice na stropu.... i to neznam ni ja koliko puta i nervirala se jer mi nije bas uspjevalo zvog trudova koncentrirat se na brojanje   :Laughing:

----------


## Nuktemeron

Meni je zadnjih sat i pol stalno išla misao-jao ne, bit će carski!
 jer kad je trebalo tiskati uvijek bih pomislila - samo ću 6 sekundi tiskati jer dulje će krasti kisik bebi a meni pucati kapilare...? pa još crnjaci na temu zdravlja bebe (izbjegla sam preporučena genet. testiranja)

i  najgora misao - pa ja uopće ne bih trebala imati ikakve misli, zato mi je izgon tako grozno dug (30 tiskanja) je bilo), pa to je beznadežno da ni u porodu ne mogu stati s mislima  !

ali - nije bio carski, i beba izašla  skroz OK

no očekivala sam da ću uz samo jednu primalju i  izvan bolnice biti opuštenija.

----------


## pinguica

> disi, disi, da beba ima dobru srcanu radnju i istina je samo zbog mojih 15 sati disanja on je imao srcanu radnju kao da nije bio u kanalu satima sa pupcanom vrpcom obmotanom oko vrata.
> za to sam jako ponosna i znam da sam puno ucinila za nas oboje.
> 
> a drugo.. hoce li me ipak pustiti u kadu, i pitala svakog ko je prosao, jel mogu ja u kadu? cak i anestiziologa koji mi je rekao..ja mogu samo da te uspavam  , ja mu samo odmahnem rukom da je beskoristan hihi
> 
> i sledece sto mi je prolazilo kroz glavu.. da li je moguce da ostane tako zaglavljen i da li ce ikada proci kroz moju karlicu i da li bi carskim mogli da ga izvuku i bila sam sigurna da cu zavrsiti na carskom jer on nece izaci posle 3 sata napinjanja..
> cekali su odluku bivse nacelnice koja je stizala na posao svaki cas, da vide sta ce.. zato sam mislia, evo ga posle svega odo ja na carski..
> 
> medjutim zavrsilo se dobro, a kad se rodio, olaksanje i neverovanje, sta je toliko dugo cucao u kanalu kad je mogao ovako fino napolje :/


ovo je kao da sam ja pisala, malo drugačija situacija i ljudi ali skroz slično, pogotovo onaj dio vezano za disanje

----------


## arilu

Baš ništa! Tabula rasa!

----------


## Yuna

Nisam baš puno razmišljala ni o čemu. Pjevala sam si potiho pjesmice za opuštanje.

----------


## frost

> frost prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> disi, disi, da beba ima dobru srcanu radnju i istina je samo zbog mojih 15 sati disanja on je imao srcanu radnju kao da nije bio u kanalu satima sa pupcanom vrpcom obmotanom oko vrata.
> za to sam jako ponosna i znam da sam puno ucinila za nas oboje.
> 
> a drugo.. hoce li me ipak pustiti u kadu, i pitala svakog ko je prosao, jel mogu ja u kadu? cak i anestiziologa koji mi je rekao..ja mogu samo da te uspavam  , ja mu samo odmahnem rukom da je beskoristan hihi
> 
> i sledece sto mi je prolazilo kroz glavu.. da li je moguce da ostane tako zaglavljen i da li ce ikada proci kroz moju karlicu i da li bi carskim mogli da ga izvuku i bila sam sigurna da cu zavrsiti na carskom jer on nece izaci posle 3 sata napinjanja..
> ...


sad vidim da imamo slicnu pricu,  hmm vidim u potpisu da je septembar 2009, hmm sve je to do rasporeda zvezda, sigurno su nam i bebe slicne  :Love:

----------


## miele

1. porod:ajme šta je meni ovo trebalo,evo još jednog joojjjjjj,hoće li ovo više završit,hoće li mi netko dati šta za jest,ja sam gladna,žedna,ma kako ću ja rodit,ja sam premala,zar je meni baš sada tako hitno trebalo dijete...(u tom trenutku su me odveli na kozlića i riješili muke)                            2.porod:diši,diši evo sad će još jedan,diši,diši aaaaaa....,gladna sam,hoću li rodit prije izmjene smjene ,ma moram ,istjerat ću ga makar me šivali 2 sata,e sad sam stvarno gladna,baš sam izabrala široku spavaćicu,evo ga,ide,ide,diši, diši,evo i doktora,ma super sad nema šanse da ga pustim(i stvarno sam ga ščepala za ruku),ma riješite me doktore,vidite da neće,dajte me na kozicu i gotovo(za ne povjerovat ali stvarno me je poslušao i rodila sam za 15 min i u noćnoj smjeni) tako da sam stigla i na doručak ali nažalost nije mi tako prijao kako sam mislila da hoće!!!!!

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Prvi porod: "budi živ, molim te, budi živ" - ostavljena tri sata sama u rađaoni, bebač šetao kroz kanal naprijed nazad ko zna koliko dugo

Drugi porod: ništa! 
zapravo borba same sa sobom da me crne misli ne napadnu, 
nestrpljiva da ga vidim

----------


## boškarin

Prvi porod-carski,Ajde laku noć(opća anestezija)
Drugi- a jesam i ja budala,odakle svi ti ljudi, sestro ne mičite se odavde,pa ovo je ludo,koliko još????
Sestra: rodili ste!
Ja: ma ne zezajte!

----------


## ANKARA

Ja to ne mogu, ja sam u paklu, idem ja doma i sl.A kad je izišao: "Ima li još što za izić?"

----------


## mihim

prvi put - ja to mogu, samo da je on dobro, jos malo...
drugi put - pa kad ce ti cesci i bolniji trudovi, kolko jos   :Laughing:   - 5 min.

----------


## eruditio

taman kad sam pomislila da cu umrijet i pitala se kako ce se MM snaci s bebom bez mene, poceli su vikat "cura, cestitaamo!"

----------


## ZIMA

Drugi put - razmišljala sam o tome da ću uskoro primiti svoju curu u ruke. Prvi put - Hoće li ovo zauvijek trajati?

Drugi porod, tj. izgon je trajao puno kraće - cca 20 minuta - od prvog koji je trajao punih 3 sata. Razlog što sam imala ljepše misli na drugom porodu je vjerojatno taj što sam sve već jednom prošla i znala sam koja sreća dolazi na kraju.

----------


## Nea

Samo o tome kako me boli i molila da dijete izadje sto prije vani   :Grin:

----------


## mamitzi

prvi puta: nakon 10min dripa-pa ja grizem kolica s ctg-om, bljak ovaj metal, nakon 30min sigurno ću umrijeti, valerija je rekla kad misliš da si gotova onda je kraj i ovo je najgorih 30min mog života-bolnica me neće vidjeti
drugi put: pa ovo je već gotovo,  zubar i bikini zona duže traju

----------


## XENA

Kod prvog poroda sam bila skoncentrirana na sat, kada će sljedeći trud i oni nesnosni bolovi,a kroz glavu mi je prolazila misao NIKAD VIŠE! 
 Sada planiram drugu trudnoću i nadam se da ću više uživati u tom događaju i isćekivanju onog malog,predivnog smotuljka  :Heart:

----------


## Sunshinee

Bila sam uvjerena da cu umrijeti. Molila sam doktoricu nek mi pod hitno naprave carski dok nije kasno! 
Pred kraj, kad sam pocela tiskati: "umrit cu, ali cu roditi to dijete.." :D

----------


## dorica

ajme meni
tri dana sam bila u predrađaoni i slušala sam kako žene vrište visoki C pa sam rekla da ja neću vrištati   :Grin:   :Laughing:  bila sam sama u boxu i mislila sam da ću se poroditi sama pa sam vikala "ide van, ide van "   :Laughing:

----------


## lola3

zadnjih sat vremena kad su trudovi već jako boljeli sam se samo pokušavala opustiti između njih i uživati kak mi je dobro  :Smile:  dok su trajali sam samo razmišljala da će proći  :Smile:  a u rađaoni sam srećom bila tek 15-ak minuta, ali taj treći trud prije poroda kad je fakat zabolilo sam razmišljala kako je jedino rješenje da šmugnem od tamo  :Smile: ) a najgore je kad se sjetiš da ne možeš pobjeći...stvarno sam mislila da neću izdržati tu užasnu bol, ali sam onda skupila svu snagu i tako stisla da je curica jednostavno morala van po kratkom postupku  :Smile:

----------


## silkica

(Sa strahom)Sad će ti veliki bolovi...sad će ti bolovi...sad će ti bolovi....
Moram li reći da nisam dočekala te velike bolove.Malena se rodila u 4 kratka i mlitava truda.

----------


## Bebinja

meni je stalno prolazilo da ću kakat...
na kraju ne znam jesam li ili nisam...

----------


## eris

Prvi put: oh, da mi je samo moj tata ovdje8nemam pojma otkud baš on da mi tada dođe napamet)
Drugi put: Bože, kad će ovo završiti?
Treći put: Oh, kako da mi padne na um da još jednom rađam, luda ženo, kretenušo, sad trpi i šuti! I hoću kući!
Nakon trećeg puta me bilo malo sram što sam govorila da hoću kući, ali su babice rekle da sam bila skroz cool, i da svi nešto bulazne dok rađaju

----------


## bijelko

između trudova sam mislila kako sam već pomalo gladna, ako to potraje hoće mi netko donijeti štogod za jesti, a u trudovima sam pazila da dišem kako treba (samo diši ludo i baš ti je onda super). onda je krenuo izgon i čak sam doktoru ispričala kako ja neću vikati da ne plašim druge žene (mene je ona prije ful splašila) a treba mi snaga i ono "mogu ja to". kad je izašao nije odmah zaplakao a pošto sam imala zatvorene oči idem ja opet tiskati (zbunila me pupkovina) kad MM viče "beba je vani, tu je" a ja "gdje?" onda mi ga babica dala na trbuh i dalje ne znam, jednostavno sam ostala bez teksta...

----------


## ivona30

Hm...upomoć...nakon onih ne tako bolnih trudova od 10-ak sati predrađaone, a ja mislila da ne može jače...kad me dr. počeo ručno otvarati počela sam vrištat: ' zašto se derem kad mrzim kad se neko dere' ...' Ja sam pišulja, slabić' ' molim vas jedan carski rez' ' kako to mislite doktore da serem ko na livadi ina koju granu da se uhvatim???' da dr. je bia jako maštovit tako da sam samo zamišljala tu livadu i nuždu br. 2...Pred izgon 'ostavite mi noge namiru, ne mogu ih više raširit...Kad je beban izaša blaženstvo...nikad ovo više neću doživit...predivno...Naravno do brace ili seke  :Heart:

----------


## stellita

ja sam samo razmišljala da kada izađe naš prvi malac da se drugi kojim slučajem ne okrene naopačke pa da onda ja moram završiti deset metara dalje na stolu za carski..nije neka baš misao ali eto ja sam bila u strahu. kada je prvi blizanac rođen tako sam plakala od sreće ali nisam imala puno vremena jer sam odmah išla u izgon drugoga koji je samo skliznuo dolje..držala ga 2 ginića da se ne bi okrenuo unutra....kada je i on izašao vani (s 3x pupčanom oko vrata!!!) tek tada sam odahnula....bojala sam se jel sve ok..jer u onih 10 dana koliko sam bila u bolnici prije toliko toga se strašnoga događalo ženama koje su s odjela otišle u porod da sam u rađaoni bila ko led smrznuta.......

----------


## jella

nakon cijele noći čekanja na stolu da počnu trudovi, sat i pol nakon dripa počeli su trudovi...nisam ni znala šta me snašlo...mislila sam da ne može gore, jače boljeti. beba se nije spuštala, ja se nisam otvarala...pet prstiju nakon dva sata mučenja i dahtanja (od kojeg mi je btw muka)...čujem dr kako dogovara sekciju oko 12 sati...kaže neće me dugo mučit...ja gledam na sat, ono 10! mislila sam "nema šanse da izdržim još toliko, uspavajte me odmah, ja ovo više ne mogu, uspavajte me odmah, dajte mi nešto protiv boli, samo nek prođe"...u tom mom razmišljanju, 20 minuta kasnije, prekine me nagon za tiskanjem. onda nisam mogla vjerovati da je počelo, bila sam presretna, rodila za deset minuta.

----------


## a.k.

Kad sam imala trudove sam u glavi pjevala onu pjesmu od psihomoda Boze cuvaj, Boze sacuvaj. Trenutak prije poroda sam htjela nekako nauditi doktoru koji mi se nalaktio na trbuh. Dvje sekunde poslje poroda sam mu se zahvaljivala.

----------


## Michifu

Tijekom ležanja i truđenja, u boxu do mene žena rađa 6. dijete i konstantno jauče: pa kad je 5 puta rodila, mogla je skužiti i prije da BOLI  :Smile: 

Dobila drip i neku drogu, žena u susjednom boxu rađa, a ja imam nagon za tiskanjem - jedva kažem MM: daj odi po nekoga, mali hoće van, ne mogu više. Rodila 10 min nakon susjede...

Tijekom poroda: hm, nije tako strašno... Nije tako strašno... Gle, rezat će me... BOLI!... Tko je lagao da epi ne boli????

----------


## martinaP

Ako ću opet rađati, samo carski dolazi u obzir  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: . Za 2 minute sam se predomislila, naravno.

----------


## a.k.

Jos si se i rano predomislila  :Wink:

----------


## spunky125

za vrijeme 1.poroda-nikad više
za vrijeme 2.poroda-nema šanse, nikad više -)

----------


## dee dee

Doktor i babica: Prodišite još jedan trud u sljedećem ćete jako stisnuti i beba je vani. 
Ja: (mislim) Bože moj što ako me lažu.
Sva sreća nisu lagali  :Grin:

----------


## bodo

Kako smo bebu željeli i sanjali dugih 6 godina jedino sam mislila"Hajde izađi malena da te konačno tata i mama upoznaju"

----------


## agaco

Prvi porod - nemam pojma. Drugi - samo da je ziv i zdrav i bez deformacija! (prije 5 dana  :Smile: )

----------


## No@n@

Prvi porod- omg...umirem...gotova sam...koristim zadnji atom snage...ne mogu više...hoću dooomaaaaaa

Drugi porod-ček ček malo, jel oni to meni stavljaju jastuk iza leđa????....kaj je sad rekla, da tiskam??...halooo, pa kaj je njima, pa ne rodi se samo tak....boli me 80%manje nego kod prvog poroda...curica, rekli ste curica??? kaj rodila sam??

----------


## mirella

prvi porod prije skoro četiri godine: ajme dajte me pustite nek umrem, ne mogu ovo trpiti ni sekunde više....punih 20h trudova od  10 min i manje....strašno
drugi porod prije pet dana: evo još jedan, jao kako me boli, znači beba je bliže...ajde bebo (na glas sam izgovarala dok se mm i babice smješkale) ajde srećo moja, evo još samo malo.....što ste rekli još tri ovakva truda???? ja to mogu, evo nas, ajme osjetim kako se gura i izlazi iz mene....kosica se vidi? jao evo jeee.....kako mi je lijepa, najljepša djevojčica na svijetu....i takva zamazana, curo draga pa kao da si se u bijelom blatu valjala....hahahaha dojim bebu moju malu....ne mogu vjerovati da je ovo moguće...
ovoga ničega nije bilo prvi put, odnijeli ga na ispumpavanje želuca, pa u inkubator, nisam ga do sutra ni vidjela....
ali drugi porod za svakome poželiti...presretna sam!

----------


## Minda

samo sam mislila : molim te bože da ne rodim u autu, pa onda molim te bože da stignem do rađaone i kad sam se konačno popela na stol za rađanje... pa dobro gdje je taj doktor šta ove dvje srednjoškolke rade, o ne ne znaju je li vodenjak ili bebina glava  :Shock:  pa dajte  mi doktora a mlađa od njih reče "ja sam doktorica"  :Grin:  onda sam se pomirila sa sudbinom da od iskusnog doktora ništa već da sam na milost i nemilost toj mladoj dr na specijalizaciji no na svu sreću beba je izletjela za 10 minuta  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## upitnik?

Ja sam vikala da ću se iz ovih stopa dići s kreveta i otići kući.

A kroz glavu mi je prolazilo....joj, da mi je samo malo odspavati, pa da nastavimo kasnije  :Smile: 

A i inače - nikad se nisam bolje odmorila nego između 2 truda!

----------


## anamix

'umrijet ću koliko me boli'. grozan porod. 9 sati na dripu i nikako da se otvorim dovoljno. kad bi bar nestalo struje da ne gledam ctg i zašto pobogu nisam tražila epiduralnu

----------


## Elluna

Iako sam hrabro i nadobudno ušla u rađaonu sa namjerom da "sve ide prirodno",
ipak sam tražila nakon nekog vremena nešto protiv bolova (i mislim dobila Donaltin)
koji me lansirao u neke druge svjetove,
tako da sam između trudova, imala neke crtiće u glavi,
a onda kada bi trudovi počeli sam si mislila:

"Skoncentriraj se, ovo je važan trenutak u tvom životu, prestani se glupirat!"
i
"Nemoj plakat, nije strašno, nemoj da Marko misli da te boli da se ne prepadne, možeš ti to! Ajde, diši, diši!!"  :Grin:

----------


## ivana_4

Moj je cijeli porod bilo induciran, klistirali su me, prokidali mi vodenjak idali dripove...
kroz trudove san mislila, uf kad će ovo više stati, kad je ta pauza između trudova o kojoj su mi svi pričali, zašto je ja neman... pa san se okretala i savila ruku u dijelu gdje mi je bila stavljena infuzija (drip), pa san mislila evo sad san slomila i iglu u ruci, pa će mi morati još i to rješavati uz sve ovo..
a kad san počela tiskati mislila san ne mogu, vratite je nazad!  :Grin:

----------


## abeja

objasnjavala sam mm da ovo dijete sigurno nece imati bioloskog brata ili sestru, da NEMA SANSE da ja ovo ponovim, vikala sam da ocu na carski, molila da mi opet puste epiduralnu... i mislila sam kako je samo okrutna ova babica, ja tu placem a ona nista...bas nema milosti  :Smile: ). Kad je beba izlazila to nisam uopce osjetila (trudovi su me uzasno boljeli) kad sam je vidjela sam pomislila... gotovo je i NIKAD VISE! nije proslo ni 3 mj i vec drugacije razmisljam  :Smile:

----------


## sandra23

Prvi put sam već napisala.Drugi put-rekli su svi da drugi put više boli ali ide brže-više je boljelo ali je išlo sporije.Baš me ispatio.Kako bilo kad je izašao-ooooooosmjeh što ga vidim i što ovo više neću prolaziti.Nisam se predomislila.

----------


## eda

Prvi put: disi, disi, disi, joj zedna sam, ajde ovo se jos moze izdrzati, nije tako strasno kao sto sam mislila; oh, ovo se bas i ne da izdrzati - i u tom trenutku babica kaze: idemo, gore noge, idemo poroditi ovu curicu, prvi trud nista, drugi trud nista, treci trud, doktor pripomogao i bebac van!!! Super porod! Mislila sam da ce biti i gore, rodila za 5 sati od prvog truda.

Drugi put: samo da ne rodim u autu, samo da izdrzim do bolnice, ok., stigli smo, spremna sam, aaa pocinje boliti, ma brzo ce to bit gotovo, disi, sve ce bit ok., auhh boli sve jace, zasto ne radjam, valjda cu uskoro, sta bebac se ne spusta, ovo postaje neizdrzivo, ne mogu na boku, hocu roditi, zasto ne ide, ne ide, opet na bok, idemo probati opet,  babica kaze da sam otvorena ali se beba ne spusta, opet na bok, umrijet cu na boku, prosli put je bilo lakse, idemo opet, sad cu dati sve od sebe i onda sam za nista, ja to mogu, ja to mogu, iz sve snage, toooo, konacno, je li zdrav (nisam radila genetske pretrage), juuupiii zdrav je, Boze hvala ti, sta opet tiskat za posteljicu, ma mozes me i ubit, ajde jos i to pa gotovo...sestro predivni ste, hvala vam!

----------


## marjetarino

prvi put dok sam radala je bilo auuu boli boli oce li ovo babica; oce oce tiskajte kad vam dode trud ..aha dobro ocu aaaaaa tiskala ja dva puta rodila se princeza nije bilo strasno  :Very Happy: 
a drugi sam se put toliko namucila da sam ponavljala sebi zapamti koliko boli da ti nebi palo na pamet opet  :Laughing:

----------


## TroYa

[QUOTEDrugi put: samo da ne rodim u autu, samo da izdrzim do bolnice, ok., stigli smo, spremna sam, aaa pocinje boliti, ma brzo ce to bit gotovo, disi, sve ce bit ok., auhh boli sve jace, zasto ne radjam, valjda cu uskoro, sta bebac se ne spusta, ovo postaje neizdrzivo, ne mogu na boku, hocu roditi, zasto ne ide, ne ide, opet na bok, idemo probati opet, babica kaze da sam otvorena ali se beba ne spusta, opet na bok, umrijet cu na boku, prosli put je bilo lakse, idemo opet, sad cu dati sve od sebe i onda sam za nista, ja to mogu, ja to mogu, iz sve snage, toooo, konacno, je li zdrav (nisam radila genetske pretrage), juuupiii zdrav je, Boze hvala ti, sta opet tiskat za posteljicu, ma mozes me i ubit, ajde jos i to pa gotovo...sestro predivni ste, hvala vam! [/QUOTE]

Meni je ovakav identičan bio prvi put, 4 sata na boku, beba 4.1 kg.
U ovom trenutku teško mi je i zamisliti da bih išla opet. Nadam se da će sjećanje izblijediti.

----------


## emira

1. carski pod općom anestezijom
2. VBAC 
- jedino kaj je bilo dobro je činjenica da je trajalo samo 1.5 h. Prije toga ležala satima u predrađaonim otvorena 8 cm, sa jakim trudovima koje uopće nisam osjetila i razmišljala si- ajmeee kako je lako roditi! Pa niš ne boli! 
Kod prvih trudova nakon amniotomije sam mislila kak će mi maternica ziher puca na mjestu reza od carskog  :Rolling Eyes: 
Jedno pola sata pred izgon me popustila misao o pucanju šava i preuzela me ona o mogućoj eksploziji cijelog tijela, jer sam imala NEnormalan pritisak na debelo crijevo. 
Petnaest minuta pred porod sam bunasala: "hoću carski, da ovo jednom završi. Znam dva ujutro je i vjerovatno nema anesteziologa, radite na živo, NA ŽIVOOO!
Nakon poroda su mi radili manualnu eksploraciju maternice pod totalnom anestezijom, pa sam primila doktora za ruku i molila ga jel me može i sašit dok još spavam da me bar šivanje ne boli. Čovjek je rekao da još nije imao takav zahtjev, al da će pokušat.  :Embarassed:

----------


## molly

1. put
Bilo je 23 sata, od 5 ujutro sam bila na putu do bolnice i nazad. Poslije vecere legla u krevet i procurila plodova voda:
"Joj, ja bih sad spavala!!! Umorna sam!!! Kako cu sad opet u bolnicu i opet ne spavati?! Kako cu takva izdrzati porodaj?! "
Na putu: "Samo da izdrzim do bolnice i da prijatelju ne zmazem auto s vodom koja curi."
Nakon ulaska u bolnicu: "Ako mi ne puste muza u 6 ujutro, idem van iz bolnice. Nista me nece zadrzati."
U predradaonici: "Kakvo je ovo cudoviste sto me napada da izmisljam da moram obaviti veliku nuzdu i ne da mi na wc nego mi nosi posudu! Kakva je ova cudovisna sestra na vratima koja nepozvana dode na vrata sobe i napada me da ne zna kako cu roditi u kadi kad ne zelim suradivati, a nista joj ne radim, samo stenjem!"
Kad su me spustili u radaonicu gdje sam ugledala kadu i loptu te cekala muza uz radio: "Kako je predivno."
Kod izgona(nemam pojma sto sam sve vikala): "Joj sto boli. Spava mi se. Ne mogu vise, zaspati cu tu u kadi. Valjda me zbog toga nece poslati na carski. Kad bi me samo malo pustili da odspavam pa da onda nastavim..."
Ubrzo su napravili episiotomiju u kadi: "Kako je taj doktor bezobrazan. Sad je uletio sa svim tim ljudima, gledaju me kao cudo, ukljucili su ta uzansa svjetla i tako je ruzno. Kako me mogao rezati? Pa to uzasno boli. Sto su pricali da se ne osjeti rezanje? Jesu li ludi kad rezanje ne osjete? Mozda je doktor ipak trebao pricekati s rezanjem?"
Kad je beba izasla:
"Napokon je gotovo! Oni su je stavili na mene. Ne znam drzati bebu! Ispasti ce mi! Pa valjda znaju sto rade, ipak su doktori. Valjda ce biti dobro kod mene. Kako je mekana i glatka! Joj sto je ruzna bijela. Sva je zmazana. Ali je savrseno mekana i topla! Gleda me! Zgodna je ovako kad je gledam u oci!"

2. put:
"Joj, ma neda se meni radati. Mozda su opet lazni trudovi. Idem se sklupcati u krevetu da popusti. Vazno da sam obrijana i nikuda ne moram ici, spremna sam za roditi doma."
"Joj, to sve jace grci... ako mislim ici u bolnicu, moram pozvati svoje da cuvaju starije dijete."
"Joj...boli. Hoce li me starije dijete opet zezati i sad kad radam? Hoce li mi muza odvuci i okupirati, umjesto da muz meni pomaze? Ne da mi se traziti tko ce me pregledati poslije porodaja kod kuce. Idem ja ipak polako prema bolnici pa ako stignem, roditi cu tamo, a ako ne, vracam se kuci."
Pozvala svoje, spakirala puno plahti i rucnika i veoma polako krenula. Putem je crkao akumulator.
"Joj sto postaje hladno. Malo mi je prostora u ovom autu. Mozda mi ne bio bilo tijesno da nisam i inace debela? Ne bih bas rodila ovdje. Nije mi ugodno, nemam prostora. Ovi trudovi bas jako bole. Kad bi bili bar malo njezniji."
Stigli u bolnicu. Prijem i soba za pripremu:
"Joj kako su svi ovdje ljubazni! Bas je ugodno ovdje."
U sobi koja je predradaonica i radaonica u jednom:
"Bas je divan krevet i posteljina, ali mi se stol cini previse "svemirskim". Ne bih voljela tu roditi. Ionako sam trazila stolcic, nema veze. Predivno sto su usagili svjetlo, dali mi deku jer mi je bilo hladno i sto su prekrili onaj prozorcic na vratima. Crtaju smily-a s nekom tekucinom po toj krpi!!! Joj sto su divni!!!! Kako je divno ovdje!! Joj sto sam umorna. Opet nocu radam. Ne mogu vise nocu biti budna."
Izmedu trudova smo muz i ja spavali. Ujutro su trudovi postali cesci i intenzivniji, nije vise bilo spavanja.
"Joj sto boli. Sestra mi je rekla da pisam na krevetu, da je ne moram zvati. Super! Ne moram do wc-a jer ionako ne znam kako bih hodala!"
Pisam.
"Joj, ne mogu vise biti tiho!"
Derem se (kao onaj neki kjaj o kojem pricaju karatisti). Dolazi netko i gleda me. Kaze da se probam suzdrzati od tiskanja i ode.
"Dobro, probati cu. Joj sto boli. Ne mogu vise lezati ni disati na boku. Sve me stisce. Idem se okrenuti potrbuske. Neka mi muz pomogne."
Pozovem muza sa strane kreveta, podignem se i trazim ga da me drzi dok se okrecem na krevetu.
"Joj sto boli! Zapela sam! Ne mogu nikuda! Moram ovako objesena muzu oko vrata klecati na rubu kreveta! Kako cu roditi? Joj, moram muza njeznije grabiti oko vrata. Nije se bunio, ali mogla sam ga zadaviti. Joj! Opet me uzasno boli! Proslo je... Idem brzo  na sve cetiri jer nemam vise snage klecati i visiti. Nece mi valjda htjeti prokidati vodenjak. Samo to ne.
Joj sto me tjera na napinjanje. Ne mogu se vise ni na kratko suzdrzavati. Ma stisnuti cu pa sta bude."
Stisnula sam snazno. Puknuo je vodenjak.
"Valjda ne izgleda to sve odozada jako strasno. Joj, osjecam bebu kako se spustila na izlaz. Samo tako odjednom s tim pucanjem. Biti ce bolje da pozovem osoblje, za svaki slucaj, kad sam vec u bolnici."
Posaljem muza po med. sestru, iako on nije znao zasto. Onda su se ubrzali jer su znali da cu roditi i trazili me da se okrenem.
"Joj, pa vi niste normalni. Ugusiti cu se ako se okrenem na leda, pa makar bila i u tom vasem polusjedecem polozaju. Uopstalom, trazila sam stolcic. Zar nista od toga? Ma bas me briga. Nek oni razmisljaju sto ce. Ja odavde ne mogu nikamo. Sto fali i da ovako rodim, na sve cetiri?"
Kazu da oni tako ne mogu nista.
"Pa nista ni ne morate. Pustite me da u miru rodim."
Pitaju za stolcic i dajem pristanak.
"Kako se stolcic tako brzo stvorio tu? Budem ovako potrbuske probala do stolcica. Nemam sto izgubiti."
Dosla do stolcica.
"Nije ovo lose, samo me muz lose drzi pa opet ne mogu disati!!!"
Govore muzu da me lose drzi i da to popravi.
"Joj kako je sad super. Pa vise bas previse i ne boli. Imam jos samo par trudova i docekati cu bebu!! Kako su primalje divne!! Kako se trude oko mene!! I tako su ljubazne i njezne!!! Joj, pa ovo je doktorica. Ona se nije niti sagnula. Sve je prepustila primaljama! Bas je dobra!Beba je vani!! Zasto place?! Pa prva beba nije plakala!! Zar nesto nije u redu? Ne obracaju paznju. Valjda je onda sve u redu. Joj sto je crna i zguzvana. Ali nije onako bijela ni zmazana kao prva. I bas je fino mekana i topla kao i prva. Nemam snage gledati je. Ali je tako ugodna na dodir...Joj, izglda da posteljica klizi iz mene. Mogu li je zadrzati? Ne. Ispala je... Valjda nece biti problema."
Nije bilo nikakvih problema, iako su se cudili. Takoder su ustanovili da uopce nisam puknula.

----------


## martinaP

> Ako ću opet rađati, samo carski dolazi u obzir  . Za 2 minute sam se predomislila, naravno.


Update: nažalost, kako vrijeme dalje odmiče, to se manje mogu zamisliti da ikad više rodim vaginalno...  :Sad:  :Unsure:

----------


## bucka

ja se pola toga sa poroda uopće ne sjećam, a druge polovice se i ne želim sjećati!
najgore iskustvo (što se boli tiče) u mom životu i derala sam se ko konj! :Embarassed: 
i kad sam rodila i vidjela niku uopće nisam zaboravila sve (kako to inaće žene znaju reći) nego sam samo bila sretna što je napokon sve gotovo.
u srpnju me očekuje 2. porod i već sad me užasno strah svega što me čeka!

----------


## martinaP

Vidiš, ja sam prvi put odmah sve zaboravila, a drugi put ne...

----------


## vjestica

i ja se pola poroda ne sjećam , a drugo pola se ne želim sjećati
neke od misli koje su mi prolazile kroz glavu - žene ipak nisu pretjerivale kad su pričale o strašnom porodu  :Laughing: 
- ja ovo ne mogu izdržati, ma kakvo predisavanje, ne moguuu
- trebala sam poslušati onog doktora kad mi je predložio carski  :Grin: 
kad su mi stavili bebu na grudi, pored toga što sam bila oduševljena bebom, pomislila sam - nije istina da zaboraviš ise sekunde, mene peče rana od epi
mislila sam da će mi ostati trauma za cijeli život, ali čim sam se malo oporavila od poroda, fakat sam zaboravila  :Smile:

----------


## sweetmint

Prvi put- gledala sam bebicu na plakatu koji je visio u boxu i mislila se "samo nas nemoj muciti...neka bude kraj" i zbilja je izletila za par minuta.
Drugi put - "ajme, ajme, fak, ajme fak, pa nije ovako boljelo prvi put..." i stvarno nije...dosla sam 9 cm otvorena i odmah u box, rodila za 10 minuta  :Smile: 

Za par tjedana me opet ceka porod i zbilja ne razmisljam toliko o porodu i boli, vise se mislim kako cu postati majka 3. djeteta i to mi jos ne ide u glavu.

----------


## borka

Kroz glavu mi je prolazilo da se moram jako truditi zbog njega, da sve bude u redu, mene jako boli, ali on je bitan, moram to "odraditi" najbolje što mogu.
Imala sam strah da neću dobro tiskati i da će on zapeti u meni i da će mu se glavica stisnuti.

Netom prije izgona viknula sam: guza će mi eksplodiratiiiiii  :Embarassed:

----------


## kikemarie

U rađaonu došla u 9 i u 9:54 rodila...beba skoro ispala na pod,rodila sam u jednom trudu...u komadu je izašla i sve je bilo jako jako brzo  :Klap: . 2 šava i to je to....mogla sam za pola sata još jedno  :Razz: 
Marie 2660 kg i 48cm,valjda zato. :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mimi 25

Drugi porod mi je bio stvarno brz i bila sam uvjerena da mi doktori ne vjeruju da je to to kada je doslo vrijeme za izgon (od prvog truda do izgona 2 i pol sata).
Kako sam mislila da me ne shvacaju ozbiljno vikala sam im: "Beba ide van! Beba ide van!"

----------


## plashljivo_pile

dok su bili samo trudovi - ništa posebno. no, neposredno pred izgon i tokom izgona - gdje je prozor?!?!?! gdje je prokleti prozor?!?!?! idem skočit kroz prokleti prozor!!!! što je meni ovo trebaloooooooooooo??!?!!?!?!?

baš romantično  :Razz:

----------


## Franciska75

Ja sam im fino i pristojno (mozete misliti) rekla da idu po doktora, kad su ga doveli onoj drugoj sta se dere ko luda, mogu i meni!  :Smile:

----------


## Ripcord

Prvi put: diši, diši! 

Drugi put: DAJ VEĆ VIŠE! OVO JE DEFINITIVNO POSLJEDNJI PUT! i u trenutcima neke obamrlosti od silnih bolova: MORAM RAZMIŠLJAT DA JOŠ MALO PA ĆU GA VIDJET - u protivnom bih valjda isto tražila prozor kao plasljivo_pile  :Laughing:

----------


## zadarmamica

hahah ja sam strašno nestrpljiva.kad nešto zacrtam,moram to odmah obaviti. baš me zanima o cemu cu ja razmišljati tijekom trudova.  :Smile:  vjerojatno ce biti a daaaaaaaaaaaaaj više mali izalazi van  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

pošto sam rodila na CR, mogu samo reći što je bilo prije anestezije, i kroz glavu mi je prolazio slatki dr.B koji je trebao biti prisutan na operaciji... na kraju nije došao..  :Smile: 

jadna sam jel da??

----------


## Little*star

Jedino šta se sjećam da sam mislila:''Ajme majko pa neću sad valjda umrit..

----------


## bambus99

> Jedino šta se sjećam da sam mislila:''Ajme majko pa neću sad valjda umrit..


x

meni je isto prolazilo kroz glavu: " e, ja sad umirem, to je to... ne moze ziv covik vise izdrzat... gotova sam.. " onda u jednom trenutku :" uff dobro je, necu umrit.. ". Pa nastala strka, pusti doktori oko mene, vode me na CR... ja sama sa sobom " e kako stvari stoje ipak bi mogla odmapeti" !   :Laughing:

----------


## bambus99

> pošto sam rodila na CR, mogu samo reći što je bilo prije anestezije, i kroz glavu mi je prolazio slatki dr.B koji je trebao biti prisutan na operaciji... na kraju nije došao.. 
> 
> jadna sam jel da??


ajde andynoa, nisi jadna. ti si bila super kad si mogla gledat zgodne dokotre oko sebe.mozda da je i oko mene bio koji mlad i zgodan mozda bi se i ja fokusirala na njega  :Smile:   :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam tila u ponediljak roditi kad sam bila u bolnici. mladi dokt je bia dežuran i stariji mu kolega.a mene dopao mladi.  :Smile:  hahhahaha
al sam doma otišla ipak

----------


## drndalica

Dajte mi pištolj da si pucam u glavu.

... a nakon hitnog CR-a i bunila (dok je anestezija popuštala):
Koja sam ja majka - nemajka, kukavica, neuspijeh, trtaroš, nesposobna za nešto što SVAKA žena po defaultu može... itd. i sl..... 

..dok me u buncanju sestre nisu poklopile i rekle mi da ne pričam gluposti jer da nije bilo CR-a ostala bi bez bebe! (tko zna koliko sam ih dugo i bezveze gnjavila onako polusvjesna  :Laughing: )

----------


## Smajlich

Za vrijeme trudova nisam htjela misliti ni na šta, samo sam mantrala u sebi: "proće-diši-izdrži" i to je nekako funkcioniralo, ali izgon je definitivno bio najgori dio: izašao je u 4 trudu, a ja sam pomislila: "ne mogu ovo i drugi put" i "Bože molim te, da mi nešto u tijelu ne eksplodira od tolkog tiskanja i da izdržim".........ali ipak onaj osjećaj blaženstva što vidim svoju mrvicu i što je sve dobro završilo, ništa ne može zamijeniti! Zato jedva čekam ponovno..... :Smile:

----------


## Tincha

Meni prije tiskanja rekli da se okrenem na leđa s boka i pri okretanju me uhvatio grč u bedru... Boli... Nagon za tiskanjem prestrašan (pod dripom) a ja mislim, ak kažem grč ionako će svi misliti da je to trud, a nemam snage za objašnjavanje - mogla sam samo izgovarati jednosložne riječi. A ništa, držim se za noge i tiskam i molim samu sebe da me ne uhvati taj grč do kraja - počelo me grčit i u drugoj nozi - no super, samo mi još to treba... Bebica izbacila glavicu van, pita primalja jel hoćete opipati glavicu - kakva glavica - ne smijem se ni pomaknut - grči mi se noga, uostalom zar ne bi trebalo čim prije izvaditi bebu, a ne da visi ovak napol? Hajde noge nemojte se grčiti - tiska cijelo vrijeme, nije važno jel trud tu ili nije - drži zatvorene oči - prošli put si gledala, da ne puknu kapilare... Nemojte me rezat - tiskaj - uopće ne želim ništa gledati ni znati, iako mi doktor tiska trbuh - peče - beba je vani, gotovo je.... Plače, stavili mi je na prsa, sluzava topla - milo maleno... Nisu me rezali nisam pukla...

----------


## kaina

Ja sam se svadila sa tudovima- "Kaj je? Nemreš jače? To je najjače kaj moreš? itd." a ubiti me rasturalo od boli, ali mi je ovak bilo lakše... valjda...

----------


## Deaedi

Ma samo sam razmisljala da li ce biti sve u redu sa bebom i da li ce anestezija dobro drzati cijelo vrijeme carskog.

----------


## ina33

Carski - ja sam razmišljala da li da škicnem gore u reflektor da gledam kako me režu (mene takve stvari zanimaju) ili ipak ne, pa da se ne bore još i samnom kojoj će eventualno pozlit. Razmišljala sam da je to prvi put u životu da mi je u nogama toplo (spinalna), a gornji dio mi se trese, obično mi je zima u nogama, a vruće u trupu. I naravno... kad će zaplakat... ja sam očekviala da će zaplakat čim mi naprave rez, ali vidila sam da se ne uzbuđuju što ne plače još. Pa su nešto komenitrali posteljica manja pa sam jedva čekala čut plač. A kad sam čula plač, erupcija emocija ono.. vatromet sreće.

I cijelo sam vrijeme bila zahvalna curi koja je napisala "tehnički opis CR-a na SD-u" jer je sve napisala i bitno mi je umanjila bilo kakva strahovanja, sve detalje je opisala (treskavicu, reflektor, malu salu, ovo-ono).

----------


## krojachica

Ja sam cijelo vrijeme imala veliku tremu pred susret s "njom".
Ono - srest ću najvažniju osobu u mom životu...
Ne sjećam se nikakvog drugog osjećaja, ni boli, ni straha,
samo užasno uzbuđenje da ću je uskoro sresti...

----------


## zadarmamica

> Bebica izbacila glavicu van, pita primalja jel hoćete opipati glavicu - kakva glavica - ne smijem se ni pomaknut - grči mi se noga, uostalom zar ne bi trebalo čim prije izvaditi bebu, a ne da visi ovak napol? .


eee to.mene strah tog dijela. kad samo glava izađe.te pauze me strah. i meni film u glavi da moram tiskat dalje,a ne pauzu radit. AL VIDIT CEMO ,uskoro nadam se.

----------


## bambus99

> Ja sam cijelo vrijeme imala veliku tremu pred susret s "njom".
> Ono - srest ću najvažniju osobu u mom životu...
> Ne sjećam se nikakvog drugog osjećaja, ni boli, ni straha,
> samo užasno uzbuđenje da ću je uskoro sresti...


rastopila sam na ovaj post!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mrvna

> meni je mozak bio skroz prazan, nisam o ničemu razmišljala i totalno sam isključila racio


Ajde da je još netko zenirao osim mene  :Grin:

----------


## MariolaST

Prvi put sam samo ponavljala: 'Neš više!', a drugi put, kad sam bila svjesnija svega, mogućih komplikacija i problema: 'Bože, samo da bude sve uredu!'

----------


## buci-buci

Čitam ovo i, možda ćete misliti da sam luda, ali,  jedva čekam osjetiti tu bol. Nekako mislim da je lakše proživjeti svrhovitu bol.   :Smile:

----------


## lida

hehe..uvijek mislimo neš više,ne..onda naravno bude i taj drugi put.prvi put sam rodila u italiji..bolovi itd..ali u odjeljku do mene rađala je neka cura iz albanije naravno da je procurila vjest do sobe gdje smo nas par ležale na dripu da je dijete od te cure mrtvo i da je isto vode na porod.ona se nije ni čula samo instrukcije doktora i ja sam si cijelo vrijeme tripovala kako ću se sad ja derat kad ona ni slovo nije izustila a ja ću svog bebea imati u naručju barem.totalni crnjak!a drugi put kako su me pripremali za carski i dok sam se ja tresla od straha napale su me misli tipo kako je teško donijeti život na svijet.što sve preživljavamo i čemu smo sve spremne proživjeti za taj mali život a tamo neki  naprave situaciju u kojoj bi naši sinovi mogli stradati,i opet me opali crnjak...te zaključih biće da sam ja crnjak od sebe!

----------


## Trina

Baš kako je i Sandra prije napisala, i ja sam na trećem porodu razmišljala kako je ogromna sreća što mi je ovo zadnji porod i što više nikad u životu neću osjetiti tu nenormalnu bol. A sad sam trudna opet. I ne želim uopće razmišljati o tome

----------


## New mommy

Bol me potpuno "konzumirala" jer sam imala jako dug porod...Pred sam kraj ..."Isuse, ovo ne može biti normalno...ja ovo ne mogu...umrijet ću...umireeeem...gotova sam...da ovako boli!!!!?...puknit ću dolje..."  :Very Happy:  - i tome slično  :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

moj porođaj je trajao 20minuta  :Smile:  preeeeeeeeeedobar osjecaj.
ali trudovi prije toga,odrađivanje trudova ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. prolazilo mi je kroz glavu sve i svašta, i usput sam grizla jastuk  :Smile:

----------


## gumbek

Sve o čemu sam razmišljala je da me doktori puste na miru,da budem sama sa sobom. Sve skupa je dugo trajalo,prošla tri različite smjene,tri doktora...sjećam se da sam doktora br.2 zamolila da izađe van iz boxa jer se blesavo ponaša i odmaže mi u mojoj koncentraciji... :Cool:

----------


## lady.x

Meni je najsmesnije bilo kad panicno kazem muzu "Zovi odmah dr-a". Lekar dodje misleci da se nesto znacajno desava, a ja "Ja ovo vise ne mogu da izdrzim!". Pogleda me covek i izadje, misli valjda - pa nemas sad kud :Laughing:

----------


## zeljana02

- mislila sam da cu umrijeti nakon dva gela i na kraju dripa i da necu izdrzati
- nakon svakog truda pomisla sam "... o.k. izdrzala sam i ovaj nema ga vise cekam drugi i taj ce proci, ma mora sve to proci jednom nece tako ostati cijeli zivot..."
- razmisljala sam da barem imam snage reci nesto i ustati,ali nisam imala i da odem u susjedni box i nasamaram zenu koja je rađala i jarlaukala iz petinih zila a dosla je u 16.00, i rodila u 17.00 (5 dijete)
- o tome kako ce me sigurno poslati na carski jer vide da sam izmucena ko zivotinja nakon 12 sati 
- o tome kako mi smeta i glas mm i bolje da i on suti
- o bebi i o tome sto cu roditi i zasto se to desava i boli me nisam mogla razmisljati
- izgon je trajao 3 truda i bebac je izleti nisam nista osjetila niti uspjela razmisljati
- ono sto mi je pomagalo i cime sam nagovjestala trudove bilo je pucketanje prstima, i mahanje rukom, trljanje palca i kaziprsta kao da brojim novce  :Grin: ...sad mi je to smijesno,ali to je jedino sto sam mogla raditi...poslije su sestre rekle da sam neki veseljak jer su vidjele sto sam radila s rukom  :Grin: 


mogu samo potvrditi da uistinu stoji ona stara "...kad rodis sve ces zaboraviti..."

----------


## Petronjela

Za vrijeme trudova...ok, nije baš tako strašno, nebum umrla, još malo...
I onda su mi dali drip na 10 cm otvorenosti i rekli da čekamo carski, da vjerojatno nebu van vaginalno. E onda sam jeb....sve po spisku svima, na kraju rekla da kad već režu dole mogu i meni prerezati vrat..Luuuuuuuudddaaaa. Nakon 11 sati trudova. I mislim da nebum nikad zaboravila ali više zbog toga šta mi je bebač završio na intenzivnoj, propatio se užasno i uopće nemogu zamisliti da sa drugim djetetom to isto prolazim.

----------


## suzach

Za vrijeme trudova okrenula sam se mužu i rekla: "Ja se ovdje više nikada ne vraćam!"
Rađala sam 15 sati i na kraju sam bila toliko umorna da nisam mogla tiskati bebu vanka (4330g;54cm). Dali mi drip zadnjih 10 min.... Pomislila sam si: Mogli ste mi to dati i ranije...

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sam trudove pred izgon odradjivala mlateci sakom po ogradi od kreveta...sestre su dobacile:ej,samo nam nemoj slomit krevet...
(hmmm,mozda sam zato kasnije u sobi prebacena na neki stari,ha ha)

negdje 3ce tiskanje pred izgon babica kaze:ajde,ajde sa iducim ide van,vidim glavicu i puno crne kosice...
a meni kroz glavu:wtf,odakle crna kosa? (i ja i mm rodjeni celavi,on poslije plav ko Svedjanin,ni ja nisam bila puno tamnija...)

a nakon poroda mi je babica prisla pritisnut stomak,a mene taman uhvatio jaki grc u listu i ja njoj mahinalno zgrabila ruku i ful je stisla za zglob...pa smo obe zajaukale... :Smile:

----------


## tyara

Ajmo vise...oo shit razmazala mi se maskara

----------


## marusha99

Ja sam drzala zatvorene oci tokom tiskanja I razmisljala kako nam nitko nije rekao do kraja da u biti moras tiskati kao da obavljas veliku nuzdu, ali jako JAKO JAAAAAAAAAAKO veliku
Eh da, pokusavala sam brojati koliko me pari ruku "dolje" ispipalo tokom ta dva moja sata u radjaoni I kako vjerojatno nikad vise u zivotu necu osjetiti sram od icega

----------


## štrumpf

Prvi porod- gladna, žedna. U 9 krenula u rodilište, u 11 ipo me primili. Cijeli dan bez hrane, a vodu su mi davali samo na gazu. 
Vodenjak mi je puknuo kući pa je cijeli porod induciran. Cijeli dan trudovi ali on ne izlazi.
Izludio me je telefon u rađaoni, žena koja je kraj mene vrištala, sat na zidu... mislila sam da ću ispalit.
Zadnji sat vremena... digni noge, napni trbuh, tiskaj (trudove više nisam osjećala, a ni njega kad je izašao).
Tiskala sam kad su govorili, kao trudovi se izgubili...kad sam čula da su spomenili vakum rodio se iste sekunde.
Jedino na ššt sam mislila... oćeš li više izać.
Drugi porod- drugo rodilište. Od prvog truda za 2 sata sve gotovo.
Jedino sam mislila na majku.

----------


## klokanica1506

*Štrumpf*, zanimljivo, isto kao i ti intenzivno mislila na svoju mamu...

----------


## zekana

Mene tek čeka... Baš ste me obradovale svojim iskustvima, slatko sam se nasmijala! ... ja mislim da će mene čuti u okolici od 10  kilometara dok budem skvičala! Uopće se ne zavaravam da ću pjevati na porodu, ehehehehe! Al samo nek dođe naša curica živa i zdrava...

----------


## klokanica1506

> Mene tek čeka... Baš ste me obradovale svojim iskustvima, slatko sam se nasmijala! ... ja mislim da će mene čuti u okolici od 10  kilometara dok budem skvičala! Uopće se ne zavaravam da ću pjevati na porodu, ehehehehe! Al samo nek dođe naša curica živa i zdrava...


Samo ti pjevaj, i ja sam na prvom porodu poprilično pjevala.
Bilo je simpatično kad su me poslije poroda odvezli u sobu, a cimerice u sobi me pitale "To se vas tako glasno čulo?", a nije da je rađaona od sobe udaljena cca 30 metara i da su rađaona i odjel rodilja odvojena dvojim vratima.

----------


## mimi 25

Ja sam se u oba poroda pogubila pri kraju. Nisam vise bila koncentrirana na nista, primalju sam jedva cula, pojma nisam imala gdje je MM (a bio je kraj mene) ni tko je u radjaoni i totalno sam izgubila kontrolu. A porodi su kratko trajali, tako da nisam bila ni umorna ni izmucena. Na kraju sam zadovoljna, samo mi fali u sjecanju taj dio pred izgon.
Onda sam prisustvovala porodu gdje je rodilja bila tako koncentrirana i prisebna od pocetka do kraja, ma prekrasan porod.
Nadam se, i stalno si mantram da cu i ja tako ovaj put. Ako nista, pokusat cu.

----------


## Šiškica

Nakon četiri sata u boksu i nekih 5 min prije samog poroda , kad je babica (koja je tek došla u smjenu) rekla sad ćemo mi to srediti i vi ćete roditi!! pomislila KOME TI PRODAJEŠ SARME!!!  sigurno ću još sat vremena tiskati a ona će svaki puta vikati evo još malo, vidim glavicu, pa onda opet ispočetka..  al sam se na sreću prevarila i kad me žena namjestila u neki novi položaj, obasjnila mi što da radim, provjerila međicu i na kraju ju capnula  Dora je samo izletila van.. a ja opet pomislila IPAK MI NIJE PRODAVALA SARME!!   :Grin:

----------


## Riječanka

Šiškice, istog smo dana rodile. Što je meni sve kroz glavu prolazilo, nije za podijeliti.

----------


## Trina

Na zadnjem porodu razmišljala sam samo o tome kakva će biti, bila sam baš ono u transu što ću je napokon uzeti u ruke..razmišljala sam i o ženskoj snazi, slozi..imala sam jedno 6,7 žena uz sebe i sve su bile presavršene, bodrile me i poticale, jedna mlađa je sva bila na rubu suza od uzbuđenja. Pa sam čitavo vrijeme bila pod dojmom te ženske snage, energije..ne znam, ne mogu to opisati, baš jak osjećaj pun ponosa. I rađamo ŽENU. Osim toga, razmišljala sam o vremenu koje sam potrošila na nagovaranje muža da idemo na tečaj, da bi mogao biti na pordu, njegovom odbijanju jer nam je četvrto a već je bio (samo što su se propisi promijenili) i o tome kako, nakon završenog tečaja, nije bio tamo jer se razbolio. I onda o tome kako mi ni ne treba tamo jer bi poremetio tu žensku energiju. A što ću, bila sam sva u transu i pod dojmom, i u tih sat, dva, imala viška vremena za razmišljanje. A kad sam JE rodila i uzela u ruke, prva pomisao je bila-opet sam rodila čudo. 

Ali, baš ono prva pomisao kad mi je počeo svaki porod (osim prvog) bila je-kako sam mogla zaboraviti na ovu bol

----------


## Tiziana

Dok sam radjala prvog mislila sam nikad vise ajme pa sta mi je ovo trebalo. I sta me ne puste na miru hocu samo lezati i odmarati. To je bilo tijekom dvodnevne indukcije i izgona s nlijeganjem na trbuh i epizotomije te 4 i pol kile djeteta. Dok sam radjala drugu pomislila sam koji vrag sad to pece ajme poludit cu kako pece, opstetricarka me gnjavi da ne tiskam i nis mi jasno m pece ko sam vrag... da sam znala za famozni ring of fire vjerojatno ne bih popucala i sigurno bi poslusala kada da ne tiskam.

Ps-onaj prvobitni nikad vise me drzao dobre dve godne. Sada 7 mjeseci nakon drugog poroda ja vec nekako razmiljam o trecem

----------


## Optimisticna

Dok nisu trudovi pod dripom počeli, bilo mi je super i nisam imala nikakve crne misli. Mislila sam si kako sam sad tamo i to je to, kad ponovo prođem kroz vrata boxa bit ću mama. Kad su trudovi počeli samo sam mislila kako to neću preživit i kako ne kužim žene koje idu na drugo, treće.....   Sada bih htjela ponovo... :Grin:

----------


## zmajica

Ja sam si mantrala: samo da je zdrava...samo da je zdrava.....niš drugo me nije zanimalo, ni ja, ni bol...samo da je zdrava.

----------


## KLARA31

ajde izađi višeeee  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

> Samo ti pjevaj, i ja sam na prvom porodu poprilično pjevala.
> Bilo je simpatično kad su me poslije poroda odvezli u sobu, a cimerice u sobi me pitale "To se vas tako glasno čulo?", a nije da je rađaona od sobe udaljena cca 30 metara i da su rađaona i odjel rodilja odvojena dvojim vratima.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaae

S obzirom da je cijela prica trajala 66 sati, svastanesto je imalo vremena proci mi kroz glavu.

Tijekom tranzicije sam, izmedju ostalog, nakratko razmisljala i o eutanaziji, ali opcenito nisam mislila ni o cemu. Zapravo uopce nisam bila prisutna i bilo mi je odlicno.

----------


## lola3

> Dok nisu trudovi pod dripom počeli, bilo mi je super i nisam imala nikakve crne misli. Mislila sam si kako sam sad tamo i to je to, kad ponovo prođem kroz vrata boxa bit ću mama. Kad su trudovi počeli samo sam mislila kako to neću preživit i kako ne kužim žene koje idu na drugo, treće.....   Sada bih htjela ponovo...


identično :D

----------


## Nightswimming

Na prvom porodu sam bila pod Dolantinom i ne sjećam se ničega. MOžda mi nešto i jest prolazilo kroz glavu, ali drogeština je učinila svoje..

Drugi porod - rodila sat i pol od prvog truda. Cijelo vrijeme sam bila skroz lucidna, zezala se s mužem, za vrijeme truda pjevušila i mislila si prvih pola sata - Kak je ovo dobro, uopće me ne boli jako; drugih pola sata - e sad je zapravo na granici izdržljivosti - nadam se da neće postati puno jače jer ne znam kak se budem s tim nosila; zadnjih pola sata PEČEEEE PEČEEE PEČEEE - o, ovo je fino! (nakon što sam dobila hladni oblog na međicu). I  na kraju: koje olakšanje! Jesam ja to stvarno rodila?? Već?? OĆU OPET!!! 

Sad sam u 27. tjednu i jako se veselim trećem porodu. Očekujem, naime, reprizu drugog i bit ću jako razočarana ako ne bude tako  :Very Happy:

----------


## flopica

prolazilo mi je kroz glavu da želim samo sklopiti oči
da želim samo da sve završi
da želim BILO što uzeti samo da sve prestane
da je ljudski život krhak
da sam na milost i nemilost sudbini
da neću nikad više imati djece
da sam glupa što sam poželjela imati djece
uglavnom, ništa lijepo ja nisam mislila, ma zapravo mi se čini da sam bila malo pomaknuta

a najviše em čudi kad sad pomislim kako bi bilo lijepo imati još jedno dijete, eto...

----------


## amyx

Rodila sam na carski,blizanci, jedna beba poprečno, druga guzom prema dole... umirala sam od straha i samo mislila Bože molim te da sve prođe ok...kad sam čula ljubavice da su zaplakale i ja sam plakala ko kišna godina

----------


## penny

jos jedno klasicno nadripano iskustvo :Laughing: 
sto puta sam pomislila-nemogu vise, dosta mi je, pustite me da spavam...
na drugo tiskanje- u jednom trenu mi se zacrnilo iako sam zmirila...i pomislila sam da cu umrijet, u iducem je dr nalego na trbuh i kad mi se jos jace zacrnilo bila sam uvjerena da je to.to, gotova, sam...mrtva...nema...
pa je mali u sekundi kliznio van ,a ja se cudila kako imam osjecaj da imam jos jedno u sebi(nagon za istiskivanje posteljice),i sva u  soku prihvatila maloga na prsa
sad mi je smijesno i znam da necu vise bit tako negativna :Very Happy:

----------


## Trina

> prolazilo mi je kroz glavu da želim samo sklopiti oči
> da želim samo da sve završi
> da želim BILO što uzeti samo da sve prestane
> da je ljudski život krhak
> da sam na milost i nemilost sudbini
> da neću nikad više imati djece
> da sam glupa što sam poželjela imati djece
> uglavnom, ništa lijepo ja nisam mislila, ma zapravo mi se čini da sam bila malo pomaknuta
> 
> a najviše em čudi kad sad pomislim kako bi bilo lijepo imati još jedno dijete, eto...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

ta riječ "glupa" i meni se na svakom porodu činila kao ona prava za mene.

----------


## leonisa

:lool:  flopice

prije izgona i odlaska u box prolazilo mi je kroz glavu da sam u ludari i da zelim nekom reci da mi tamo nije mjesto.
box, glavica vec viri i tu pocinje moj razgovor same sa sobom u glavi:
opa, pa sta oni na forumu trabunjaju, kakvo raspadanje, kakvo umiranje, nisam ni osjetila kad je glavica prosla i zdjelicu i kanal, fakat sam ocekivala da cu se raspasti. dobro kakav je ovo cudan osjecaj, sta mi to radi? sta je to, a? opa! masaza, super, nisam ni stigla reci da ne zelim da me se reze. ups! oooo OOOOO a to je taj ring of fire, majko moja one slike sa spota ring of fire nisu ni blizu ovom osjecaju gorenja. babica veli: nemojte mi sada prodisavati, tiskajte, jos samo jedan. a ja joj odgovaram u glavi, ma ne prodisavam samo pokusavam doci do zraka, nikako da udahnem punim plucima. ok, koji je tebi klinac (muzu se u glavi obracam) sta stojis ko tutlek, di je taj fotic, sve sam fino slozila, ona izlazi, zasto ne drzis fotic u rukama. i blup, sleti na moj trbuh <3
pocinje mi trestati u glavi refren "mi smo jaci i od sudbine" :rolleyes: i tu tek odlazim negdje u oblake.

eto, malo veselija verzija poroda. znam da sam zadnje pomislila: jbt i od ovog se radi big deal?  :Grin: 
al moja mala je imala malu glavicu tako da sam imala srece :D

----------


## Zuska

Moj porod ima jednu smiješnu priču. 
Pristala sam donirati pupkovinu, ali kako je bila nedjelja, nisu znali kad ću roditi i da li da je uopće uzmu jer je transfer za Zg išao tek u ponedjeljak. Međutim, kad su skontali da rađam u vrijeme koje im dogovara za transfer pupkovine, odlučili su je uzeti. I tako su mom dragom u rađaoni uvalili formular s pitanjima koja on nije smio sam ispuniti, čak ni ona koja je znao, nego je meni morao čitao pitanja, a ja sam morala odgovarati na njih. 
Problem je bio što je to bilo pod mojim najvećim trudovima pred sam kraj poroda!
A nikad kraja tim pitanjima! I nisu baš jednostavna, moraš razmišljati koje bolesti imaš u familiji, kad si putovala kamo, ma svašta nešto, a meni šibaju trudovi. Govorim im da nisu normalni, da zašto to ne možemo kasnije ispuniti, a oni - ne, ne morate prije poroda ispuniti i potpisati.... 
Dragi mi, jadan, čita obrazac, a ja rađam....
Uglavnom, nismo stigli završiti obrazac, rodila ja, a nakon što sam rodila i pomazila se s bebom, završili smo i obrazac. 

Eto, moje misli u vrijeme poroda bile su: ovo je Monty Phyton, zar se ovo stvarno događa, ne moš od birokracije pobjeć ni dok rađaš...

----------


## leonisa

ajme zuska ahahahahahah!

to me sjetilo u prvoj trudnoci kad sam prokrvarila u 25.tt i zavrsila na hitnoj. ja u ambulanti radjaone, jedna me skida, druga me brije, treca pregledava, ja u suzama, oprostila se dole s muzem kojeg su poslali doma jer "ja radjam" (25.tt!) a cetvrta tipka na masini i ispituje me podatke i onda se pocne na mene derati kako ne znam svoju adresu, a ja njoj: imam vaginalnu sondu u sebi i cekam bilo kakvu mimiku na licu doktorice da znam da mi je s bebom sve ok, da je ziva dok me ostale sve sestre pripremaju za porod, ne znam jel zelim umrijeti ovog trena na stolu ili vristati i probudit se iz nocne more, a vi me jebete sto se ne mogu skoncentrirati i dati vam podatke da ispunite jebeni formular! sram vas bilo.
usutila je.
to mi je jedno od najruznijih sjecanja u zivotu.

rodila sam ju na kraju puno puno tjedana kasnije, carski, i bila sam preuzbudjena da mi ista prolazi kroz glavu.  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Ajme, grozno...

Meni ipak nije bilo tako, sve je išlo kako treba pa nije bilo neizvjesnosti ili straha za bebicu (do izgona). 

Ma s jedne strane bilo mi je potpuno nevjerovatno da se nalazim u toj situaciji (sad vidim da mi u priči fali jedan onaj bitan zarez, dakle, oni su jako inzistirali da se obrazac popuni prije nego rodim iako su nam ga uvaljali 30 minuta prije poroda), moj dragi je gutao slinu i čitao mi pitanja, a ja sam bukvalno prolazila kroz zadnje trudove i urlala malo odgovore, a malo na njih da nisu normalni. 
S druge strane, situacija mi je bila dovoljno opičena da sam ipak pristala na nju jer da stvarno nisam htjela odgovarati, ne bi mogli prisiliti... 
Mada je tu bilo i dosta dovođenja pred gotovo čin...kao, pitaju dok još nemaš trudove, pristaneš i onda se pred porod sjete da ima i neki obrazac.

----------


## Sanja :)

Sa prvim ajmeee sta mu je da ne ide van,pa tiskam vec 2sata! Na to ce muz,ali tiskas tek 3min! Kad se rodio,babica ga prinasa na prsa,a ja svoga sina  doslovno otela  :Smile:  i tada waauuu koji osjecaj,jedva cekam drugo  :Smile: 
Sa drugim,muz nije stigao na porod  :Sad: , prolazi mi samo da bude sve uredu...! Nisu mi ga dali na prsa,bila sam febrilna!
Neoposivo me vuce na trecu bebu za koju god.! Toliko da decki malo ocvrsnu!

----------


## Ayan

došlo mi je da skočim kroz prozor od bolova, gledam na ctg, vidim da ide još jedan trud i pitam se kad će kraj
kad sam rodila pomislila sam da uopće nije bilo strašno, bila sam si sva važna, i rekoh da znam da ću opet imati ovakav porod mogla bi roditi još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Dok sam bila u predrađaoni gledala sam trudnicu kako se sprema u rađaonu,kako je peru trudovi i mislim jooj i ja ću tako.
Nakon nekih 7 sati idem i ja u rađaonu(ma nemam pojma kako je ona hodala,ja nisam mogla ni koraka od bolova)I dolazi mm. Normalno njemu je vruće i pita sestru da li može otvoriti prozor. Ajme.
I normalno samo sam mu drobila o prozoru,toplini sta on misli kakav crni prozor,šta nije i skijaško odjelo još navuko na sebe...bla bla. A cim bi ugledala doktora ili sestru samo sam zavijala koliko sam gladna i da li ću u sobi imati nešto za jesti.Prije zadnjeg izgona lijepo mi dr. objašnjava....tiskajte...bla bla ali znam samo da sam čula sestru kako je rekla da mi je večera u sobi. I odmah sam rodila.

----------


## Trina

Ajmee, taj osjećaj kad si u predrađaoni a slušaša druge kako rađaju i znaš da to i tebe čeka. Grozno

----------


## Ayan

> Ajmee, taj osjećaj kad si u predrađaoni a slušaša druge kako rađaju i znaš da to i tebe čeka. Grozno


nekako sam se uspijela isključiti od ovog kad sam ušla u rađaonu, bilo mi je žao tih žena koliko se pate, pomislila sam koliko čovjeka mora intenzivno nešto boljeti da viče. :Sad: 
s jedne strane pomiriš se sa sudbinom jer roditi ipak moraš, ali stvarno bi voljela da su tehnički uvjeti u rađaoni bili bolji, znam da mogu biti bolji samo ne znam zašto se nitko ne trudi da ih poboljša? 
jedna od stvari koju ću pamtiti dok sam rađala je strka koja je nastala u boksu do mog jer je nešto pošlo po krivu, doktor koji viče "svi u boks", osoblje koje se ustrčalo i vadi po ladicama razne instrumente, odjednom žena koja vrišti, i sestra koja nosi bebu omotanu u krvavu plahtu, i važe, a ti sve vidiš i čuješ jer boksovi su odjeljeni samo zidovima, ima neki paravan, ali to ništa baš ne pomaže.

ne znam kako sam se uspijela skulirati nakon ovog, mislim da nije bilo trudova i vlastite boli kojima sam bila preokupirana da bi se digla sa onog stola i pobjegla iz bolnice. spas su mi bili doktori i primalje koji su bili stvarno brižni i dragi, nasmijani, meni je to puno značilo.

----------


## campi

> ajde izađi višeeee


upravo to + ovome nema kraaajaaa!!!! ( trudovi cijeli dan, na stolu 4 sata,,drip i beba od 4,100)

----------


## mishekica

Dok sam ležala u rađaoni u poprilično bolnim trudovima, pomislila sam si da nema šanse da sljedeće dijete rodim doma, kako sam planirala. Bilo me strah i boljelo je.

Kad se pojavio nagon za tiskanjem, osjetila sam famoznu "loptu u guzici" i sjetila se Kaae i njene priče.  :Laughing: 
Kad sam počela s tiskanjem, u prvom je trudu glavica samo došla "do izlaza" i trud je prestao. Pitala sam primalju je li se beba sad vratila nazad. Rekla je da jest, ali da će sad to ići lakše i da je sljedeći put vani. Nadala sam se da mi ne laže.  :Smile:  Mislila sam nešto kao: "Ajme meni, pa to je već sad... Evo je, rađa se... Pa brzo je to.. Koliko je uopće sati? Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!"

Budući da mm nije baš zagrijan za biologiju, a nije ni previše slušao na trudničkom tečaju (ili bilo koji moj monolog prije poroda  :Smile: ), nije znao da tiskanje dolazi na kraju pa se šokirao kad je ugledao bebinu glavu.  :Laughing:

----------


## mishica0704

Prvi porod; bila sam maximalno psihički spremna i unatoč tome što je predugo sve trajalo (12h) koncentracija nije popustila ni u trenucima izgona..kroz glavu mi je prolazilo '.i to je to!?! Ma nee..ne moze to biti sve..mora boljeti jace da bih rodila..' a u trenutku kada je moja mišica izašla van pomislih ' ..kad ću opet roditi!!''  :Very Happy:

----------


## zekana

Prvi mi je bio porod, što *mishica0704* kaže, psihički spremna na sve! Hehe! 5 sati trudova u razmacima od 3 minute, u zadnjih sat vremena nakon pucanja vodenjaka sam totalno izgubila hrabrost i samo si mislila- idući puta idem na CARSKI!!!! Preskočit ću sve ostalo do samog izgona kad sam se totalno prestravila od boli! U jednom "guranju" sam se uspaničila i samo sam mislila, jaaaaaaooooo, ovo je nenormalno koliko booooliiiiii! Doktorica mi objašnjava kako trebam kod idućeg truda samo guuuuurati i držati se i guuuuuurati, a ja van sebe od straha! 

I dolazi taj drugi trud, a ja panično guuuuram i mislim si kako ne smijem prestati gurati jer neću izdržati još jednom takvu bol. Tako sam vam ja guuuuurala, nisam prestajala mahnito gurati, panično, sve od straha. I tako sam izgurala svoju curu da ju nisu morale ni povući već samo prihvatiti! I nakon izgona sam samo odahnula i pomislila si- Aaaaaaaaaa! Boooože koja bol, al vrijedilo je. I nikakav carski, isto ćemo isto prirodno. Ako sam jednom izdržala onda ću i drugi puta! hehe! 

Stvarno, nevjerovatno kako sam nabrzinu promijenila mišljenje čim sam dobila svoju curu... Sva ta neizvjesna bol je dobila sretan završetak i im se to dogodilo, sve mi je bilo jasno kako je i zašto je to totalno vrijedno svake sekunde bola!

BTW, uzdišem za svakom trudnicom... hoću opeeeet!

----------


## Tiziana

Vidi vidi Zekana se vratila! Gdje je meni uopce promaklo da si ti rodila? Cestitam i tebi i Zekani Maloj! Nadam se da ste dobro obje

----------


## Onavi

> prvi put : sve poznato,sve knijge pročitane, završena srednja medicinska: Bože je li moguće da može još više boljeti? naravno , zacrnilo mi se prid očima, da sam morala još jednom tiskati,pala bi u afan;odmah nakon izgona sam rekla svima ovo je bilo 1.put,još ću vam ja doći..
> drugi put,vodenjak ostao doma,10 km od bolnice, jedva smo stigli,glavica napola vani, ja tiskam, babica me brije, grane čempresa lupaju o prozor rađaone, kišica počela, a dežurnog gina u 00:00 uhvatila želja za recitiranjem: "ah divne li noći, kišica sipi....", mislim se "muči više,jer ću se morati dignuti i zadaviti te, jesi li doktor ili pjesnik?drži se onog što ti  ide"; u tim trenucima sam mislila da ću imati prekrasne, dubokoumne i dubokomajčinske misli, ali ništa od toga, mislim da ni treći put neće biti ništa pametnije


Presmišno!

----------


## Onavi

Prvi porod iako je trajao "kratko" (od prvog truda do izgona 4ipo sata) bija je strašan...padala sam u nesvist i cilo vrime samo mislila kako ću umrit, kako ne mogu izdržat tu bol i kako nema šanse da ja rodim jer uopće neznam rađati / tiskati...
A kad se rodija bebač nisam mogla virovat kako sam ipak uspila i ostala živa, da bi zaključila isti sekund kako je maleni isti tata  :Laughing: 
Drugi porod evo prid vratima, užasno me strah i pitam se oće li mi i ovaj put takve crne misli prolazit kroz glavu jer naravno ja još uvik nisam svjesna kako sam uspila roditi i preživiti te bolove.

----------


## zekana

> Vidi vidi Zekana se vratila! Gdje je meni uopce promaklo da si ti rodila? Cestitam i tebi i Zekani Maloj! Nadam se da ste dobro obje


Hvaaaaaala!  :Very Happy:

----------


## fingertips

A tema je genijalna! Znam da nisam nista razmisljala, za vrijeme zadnjih trudova samo sam se pustila toj boli i mislila ako trebam umrijeti, onda cu se barem opustiti! 
A za vrijeme tiskanja, mislih, pa Sta tamo na rodi pricaju o ring of fire, ja to ne osjecam, i onda me je samo odjednom zapeklo da sam htjela skocit U bazen vode da prestaneeee! I Ono klasika,nikad vise!

----------


## Ms. Mar

Super tema, baš sam se nasmijala.
Meni je išlo kroz glavu: 'Više ništa ne mogu kontolirat. Tu sam gdje je sam, na pravom sam mjestu i sve će biti ok kako god bilo. I nastojala sam komunicirat sa svojom bebom - možemo mi to, još malo pa ugledat ćemo se.' U nadi da će ipak biti možda curica. A bio je dečko i pol, i tek u trenutku kad sam ga ugledala shvatila sam da zapravo i ne želim curicu. To mi je sad smiješno i toliko glupo, ali stvarno sam do tog zadnjeg trenutka razmišljala da je možda curica i da je ultrazvuk krivo pokazao.
A kad mi se po trbuhu migoljio prema cici i gledao me u oči, i sad se naježim kad se sjetim tog osjećaja. Na glas sam ponavljala: 'Ti si zapravo, ti si zapravo.' I ne znam, kak sam po pogledu znala da je dečko, nisam čula da je netko to već tada rekao.

----------


## samamama

ja sam rodila prije ravno 6 dana pa mi je sjecanje jos vrlo zivo  :Smile: 
u glavi mi je prvo bilo: jooooj, sad sam u radjaoni, umrijeti cu od dosade dok to krene zapravo - cak sam vjerovali ili ne pokusala citati knjigu :D
kad je krenulo malo jace sam izmolila epiduralnu ( na protivljenje cjelokupnog osoblja i prijetnje da ce mi porod stati i da cu morati na carski rez.. what ever ), onda je dalje bilo diiivno, vidjela sam jedan mali komadic drveca vani, gledala listove na suncu i razmisljala o starijem sinu koji mi je pred par sati u auto odnio torbu za rodiliste, u stvari cijeli porod sam razmisljala o njemu kako je velik i to me ful drzalo do kraja..

na samom kraju sam osjetila ono sto prvi put od silne boli uopce nisam registrirala - nagon za tiskanjem! i tako je pocelo, a curicu sam rodila u tri prava truda kad je dosao taj dio... 
kako se do tada nisam izmrcvarila i napatila od boli, mogla sam ljepo i kontrolirano slusati babicu i imala sam dovoljno snage za tiskanje., pa sam tiskala iz petnih zila hehe 

u stvari, cijelo vrijeme nisam mogla vjerovati da je to to i cekala sam onu bol koja je bila prvi put, a ona hvala bogu nije nikada dosla.. rodila sam sve skupa za nekih 3 sata

e da, i kasnije sam mislila : wow, pa ovako bi ih mogla roditi jos petero  :Laughing:

----------


## Onavi

Ovaj porod sam prolazila puno intenzivnije, baš sam bila skoncentrirana na svaku sitnicu...miris plodne vode itd.
Ušla u boks trčeći potpuno otvorena i nakon 5minuta rodila.
Muž je prisustova porodu...
Tih 5minuta sam konjski skoncentrirano tiskala, gledala na sat priko puta boksa...muževo bodrenje u pozadini pomoglo mi je da se ovaj put ne dam ka pri prvom porodu.
Mislila sam na sina koji me čeka doma i Emmu koju sam ja silno iščekivala...
Ufff kako boli to babicino masiranje, al super neće me rizati...ring of fire, eto glave...ajde ajde tiskaj tiskaj da osjetim kako se migolji svojim divnim tijelom na ovaj svit...evo je moja curica...predivna je...ima kosice  :Very Happy: 
Grlim ju, mazim ju, mirišem ju, ljubim muža u potpunom šoku da je sve nakon samo 5minuta završilo!

----------


## Ginger

za vrijeme carskog sam razmisljala: jos malo i gotovo, samo nek je ona dobro
opcenito mi je ostao u lijepom sjecanju, osim ono kad su me nenajavljeno uspavali za sivanje pa sam mislila da umirem i u tom trenu sam mislila: nema veze, ona je dobro, tata ju jako voli i sve ce biti dobro
nisam se niti tu uspanicila, al sam bila iznenadjena kad sam se probudila, ono, ziva sam  :Smile: 

iako prizeljkivani, vbac mi je bio ruzno iskustvo
i u onim trenucima, kad sam od silnih droga i dripa bila pri svijesti, mislila sam: moras biti ili lud ili glup prolaziti ovako nesto vise od jedan put...

i eto, jos nisam odlucila sto sam od to dvoje, s obzirom da sam u 14 tt  :Laughing:

----------


## četvorka

Prvi porod - zadak, boliiii, izgon , sama u boxu, kad su shvatili da su trudovi prošli a beba je glavom još unutra panikaaa!  Strah i očaj ! Pitala sam se zašto nisam bogata i slavna pa da mi pomažu a ne mrcvare?
Drugi porog - carski, boliii tek kasnije kad sve već prođe. Rekla sam si  HVALA, ali ne hvala nikad više !
Treći porod - mislila sam da sve znam ( zbog prijašnjih iskustava) pa sam tiskala u glavu i zaradila pucanje kapilara u očima. Muž u rađaonu ušao sa novinama da si skrati vrijeme. 
Četvrti porod - brzo, bolno, ring of fire me iznenadio i izvukao iz mene razne oblike uzdaha i cvileža a najdraže mi je bilo slavo MMMMM.  Babica mi je rekla: "Tiho ženo !!"

----------


## mala-vila

prolazilo mi je kroz glavu
- neću preživjeti
-kako sam glupa- šta mi je ovo trebalo
-ne mogu više
-mrzim te, za ovo si sve ti kriv- naravno donosilo se na mog dragog
-nikad više, ovo je prvi i zadnji put (još uvijek tako mislim  :Grin: )
+
sve moguce i nemoguće psovke koje možeš zamisliti

----------


## peppa&braci

1.porod Drip7h,prokidanje vodenjaka,epi....full tretman 
-zasto si me majko lagala da cu prezivit
-ima li ovome kraja
-kad cu vise umrit
-Boze smiluj mi se
-sigurno su prozori zakljucani jer bi svaki dan bar dvi zene skocile
-sve zene koje su isle na drugo dite su psihicke bolesnice......
ima toga jooooos
svi su komentirali kako super suradujem a rezultat je moja prekrasna bebica slomivene kljucne kosti i kefalhematomom na glavi. upoznala san pravu ljubav i zakljucila da cu ipak doci opet 
2.porod 
mudro sam se skrivala u wc-u da me ne odvedu u box (necu drip) 
odveli me taman u trenutku tranzicije
-dozivala sam doktora bez imalo pardona svako par trudova da bude kraj mene (dosao je svaki put,svaka mu cast) radaonica puna,svi sute osim mene i nije me briga
sta je sad PECEEEE,sta je tooooo rodila moju drugu ljubav za cas uz par povrsinskih puntica 
DR.Savrseni ruke ti se pozlatile  :Cool:  
SAVRSENI POROD 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Uglavnom rodila bez dripa i epi i sve se odigralo relativno brzo ( iako se meni u pojedinim trenucima činilo da neću nikad roditi )..... Pred kraj kad su me šibali oni najači trudovi uff koji su stvarno bolili za poluditi u jednom trenu sam razmišljala kako cu se dignuti s stola i pobjeći iz Rodilišta i da danas ipak neću roditi... I onda se u drugom trenu mislim ma di pobjeći i onda sve ovo ispočetka  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sokolic

Imala sam trudove na 5 min 72 sata! Prilikom trudova sam sama sa sobom u glavi pricala-bije strasno,mozes ti to jos malo samo pa ce proc...zadna dva sata sam vikala i na glas i u sebi umrijet cu ja to znam! ...na kraju carskim rodila jer je beba bila prevelika i kad sam se budila od onih bijelih svjetala u intenzivnoj mislila da sam stvarno umrla  :Laughing:  ...sad mi je smjesno al vjerujte da nije bilo tad...cak sam htjela mlatnit babicu jer je vikala disi-disi a sto mislis da radim?! Disem pusti me na miru!  :Laughing:

----------


## flopica

> prolazilo mi je kroz glavu da želim samo sklopiti oči
> da želim samo da sve završi
> da želim BILO što uzeti samo da sve prestane
> da je ljudski život krhak
> da sam na milost i nemilost sudbini
> da neću nikad više imati djece
> da sam glupa što sam poželjela imati djece
> uglavnom, ništa lijepo ja nisam mislila, ma zapravo mi se čini da sam bila malo pomaknuta
> 
> a najviše em čudi kad sad pomislim kako bi bilo lijepo imati još jedno dijete, eto...




i godinu dana kasnije, sve mislim isto
i stalno me vuče ta pomisao na još jednu bebu
a ne da mi nisu trenutne okolnosti... uh

----------


## flopica

ali mi miriši beba, baš onako slatko i dječje  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Ovaj put je porod je bio super pa mi nista strasno nije prolazilo kroz glavu
Mislila sam si koliko je sve lakse i bolje kad nije isforsirano
I da, kad mi je primalja rekla da rasirim noge da ide izgon, mislila sam si "mene si nasla zaj..., nema sanse da je to to i necu ti rasirit noge"
Al bilo je  :Smile: 
Poslije sam razmisljala jesam to rekla na glas, al muz veli da nisam

----------


## Apsu

"Nemoj me rezat. nemoj me rezat. nemoj me rezat. ajme ne mogu više. nemoj me rezat. gdje sam? dobro pa daj izađi tiskam ko konj!! nemoj me rezat. ajme nikad više! aaaa reže meee, koja kravaa!!..... Ljubav, vani si! :D "

----------


## nanimira

ne boli me, ne boli me,to tako treba boljeti,to tako treba boljeti,stisni-diši-stisni-diši i beba vani. na kraju poroda sam rekla doktoru i babici-hvala vam na pažnji,nemojte ništa zamjerit  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Ha ha haaaaaaaaa, lude ste  :Laughing:  Hvala nebesima, ja nisam imala vremena da mi išta prostruji i već je bilo sve gotovo. Ali prije idućeg poroda pročitat ću si ponovno vaše misli, čisto da se pripremim jer sigurno neću biti iste sreće 2x.

----------


## innu

Još mi je friško pa da ne zaboravim:
kad su počeli malo žešći trudovi imala sam ful potrebu za samo pola sata odmora, samo pola sata pa bi onda lako nastavila dalje  :Grin: , a na samom kraju kad su mi rekli da je glavica vani, samo mi je kroz glavu prolazilo da me lažu, vidi malo kako me lažu, ma nemoguće, sigurno me lažu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da cu umrijeti. Moj je porod bio jako tezak. Bila sam u kuci za radanje gdje nema dokrota, samo babica. Beba je isla van na ledja i bol je bila tolika da sam pri svakoj kontrakciji bila paralizirana. Nisam mogla tiskati. Kad sam napokon rodila kcer, rakla sam babici: iduci put uzimam epiduralnu. Ona je na to dogovorila: dobro da uopce razmisljas o slijedecem putu nakon ovoga  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Meni je samo kroz glavu prolazilo kako bi rado piskila. I kak bi isao trud govorila sam si da cu se popiskiti a nitko nece skuziti jer je ionako sve bilo mokro od plodne vode...

----------


## Ginger

> Meni je samo kroz glavu prolazilo kako bi rado piskila. I kak bi isao trud govorila sam si da cu se popiskiti a nitko nece skuziti jer je ionako sve bilo mokro od plodne vode...


 :Grin: 
Ja sam popiskila primalju
Isla sam jedno 3 put pisati i kad sam trazila zadnji put primalja mi rekla da mi se to samo cini, jer sam bila maloprije
E, kad je krenuo izgon pola sata kasnije - povjerovala mi je  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

E, innu, tak ni ja nisam vjerovala
Kad me htjela okrenuti s boka na ledja i rasiriti noge, ja se nisam dala
Ona govori da vidim jel ide glavica, a ja si mislim: ma muljaj ti nekog drugog, nema sanse da vec ide glava, neces me bezveze pregledavati
Ona mi pokusava rasiriti noge, a ja ih skupljam, onda dosla i doktorica i obje mi objasnjavaju da moram rasiriti noge ak mislim roditi, a ja si u dalje mislim - ma lazite vi nekog drugog  :Laughing: 
Na kraju sam ipak rasirila noge i skuzila da mala ide van i onda mi je sinulo: gle, ipak ne lazu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam imala dugi porod u jedno 2 navrata kroz posljednja 3 sata me babica pokušala poroditi ali nije išlo čim bih se okrenula na leđa trudovi kao da bi stali i tako kad je zadnji put rekla da ću sad roditi ja sam isto pomislila da me opet muljaju i da se to nikad neće dogoditi, mm se navirio i potvrdio mi da se vidi glavica i tek sam onda skužila da bi to stvarno mogao biti kraj, i bio je nakon još par trudova izletio je moj mali J.

----------


## S2000

Ja sam u zavrsnoj fazi mislila samo na svoju guzicu. Tj na cinjenicu da ne smijem tiskati da se napreze guzica jer me samo bilo strah hemeroida. Znaci doslovno sam mislila na svoju guzicu  :Laughing:  i dobro je proslo, nisam ni tiskala vec je trud sam izbacio bebu.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*S2000*, svaka cast! Ti si ocito jedna od rijetkih sa lakim porodom  :Wink: 
*bluebella i ginger*, meni je pak bilo obratno, ja sam htjela kakiti. Primalja me stavila na wc, a ja proljev...sve mi je bilo neugodno jer sam sve posteno zasmrdila.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam popiskila primalju
> Isla sam jedno 3 put pisati i kad sam trazila zadnji put primalja mi rekla da mi se to samo cini, jer sam bila maloprije
> E, kad je krenuo izgon pola sata kasnije - povjerovala mi je


neka si  :Laughing: 
p.s. još čekam tvoju priču s poroda 




> *S2000*, svaka cast! Ti si ocito jedna od rijetkih sa lakim porodom 
> *bluebella i ginger*, meni je pak bilo obratno, ja sam htjela kakiti. Primalja me stavila na wc, a ja proljev...sve mi je bilo neugodno jer sam sve posteno zasmrdila.


nagon za kakanje je bio kad je krenuo izgon. samo što je od tog tiskanja beba izašla van  :Laughing:

----------


## baby3put

Na prva dva poroda sam mislila kako cu umrijet sigurno....a na ovom zadnjem ne mogu vjerovati da sam tako brzo rodila ne mogu vjerovati da sam tako brzo rodila......

----------


## Dilek

Porod me skoro uopce nije bolio, tj. bolilo me, ali mi je puno vaznije bilo to da cu uskoro vidjeti tu bebicu. Skoro mi srce izletjelo od uzbudjenja. Imala sam frku da cu dobiti panicni napadaj.
Doktor koji mi je vodio trudnocu je bio odlican sve dok nismo zasli u 32. tjedan. Poceo me nagovarati da zakazemo carski. U Turskoj je carski prakticki rutina, i doktori inzistiraju na carskom, jer im nosi hrpu love, pa si nastelavaju da dogovoris termin kad su oni dezurni. Kad sam mu dala plan poroda i rekla da nema sanse da odem na carski, osim ako beba ne bude u opasnosti naljutio se na mene, promijenili smo bolnicu 2 tjedna prije poroda (rodila sam malo prije termina). U novog doktora uopce nisam imala povjerenja, muz mi je bio na poslovnom putu i nije mogao biti na porodu (uzeo godisnji taj tjedan kad mi je trebao biti termin, al nas je beba iznenadila). Ful me bilo strah. Potrosila sam hrpu novaca razgovarajuci na Skype s mamom koja je u Hrvatskoj samo da se smirim.

----------


## andreja

ja pak sam mislila da ću se ukakiti :Embarassed: ,i usred onih luđačkih trudova ja molila babicu da me odvede na wc. a ona pozvala dr.i kad su uvidjeli da sam skroz otvorena i da imam nagon za tiskanjem nastala je strka,budući da nisam mogla prirodno roditi odveli me na hitan CR,a ne na wc! :Laughing:

----------


## 123beba

Kako mi je pukao vodenjak, a mojih trudova nigdje na vidiku, bila sam cca 11 sati na dripu i mislila si da ću sviznut od bolova i samo sam si pomišljala da kad će to završit... Osim toga sam se pokušala koncentrirati na disanje da beba ima dosta kisika... Ništa mi drugo nije padalo na pamet... Samo čekanje da to vrijeme i ti bolovi prođu...
Uh, dobro da je to iza nas  :Smile: ))) no vrijedilo je  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

zadnjih pola sata prije negoli sam rodila svoju drugu srećicu (za sina se ne sjećam  :Razz:  ) pomislila sam: Bože, nemoj mi više nikada dati da si poželim još jedno dijete!
a evo, sad sam oko 8 tt  :Razz:

----------


## Newbie

Zadnjih sat i pol pred izgon sam kontala kako nema šanse da dišem onako plitko kako su nas učili na tečaju, to je nemoguće, to je samo psihološka patka koja te tjera da umjesto o bolovima razmišljaš o glupom disanju...
... Isčupat ću ovaj drip , majke mi.. Ako ovo uskoro ne završi, isčupat ću si braunilu iz ruke!!!!!!....

Pred izgon i na sam izgon su mi samo dvije stvari prolazile glavom- na što mi sad liči šu..k i kako je ovo moja ujna mogla proći 7 puta. Isuse bože!!!

----------


## mishekica

> Pred izgon i na sam izgon su mi samo dvije stvari prolazile glavom- na što mi sad liči šu..k i kako je ovo moja ujna mogla proći 7 puta. Isuse bože!!!


 :lool: 

Što se disanja tiče - meni je pasalo da dišem duboko. Svi su vikali na mene da ne dišem dobro i da si usporavam porod. Rodila sam za dva sata pa ono...  :štrika:

----------


## unique

Skoro pa se uopće ne sjećam toka misli jer sam rađala cijelu vječnost. Od dolantina sam se i malo pomutavila pa mi je mm rekao da sam onako, u bunilu znala nabacit i neku rečenicu tipa: ma, ne, nećemo stavljat lamperiju.. Nemam pojma, valjda sam razmišljala kako preurediti rađaonu.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

> Što se disanja tiče - meni je pasalo da dišem duboko. Svi su vikali na mene da ne dišem dobro i da si usporavam porod. Rodila sam za dva sata pa ono...


X! Kakvo plitko disanje, probala sam pa mi je snagu oduzimalo,, ja sam mirno duboko disala i rodila za čas..

----------


## Ginger

A meni je bas pasalo to plitko disanje
Bez toga sam padala u nesvjest (ako sam se zaboravila)

I sad mi palo na pamet jos nesto sto sam u sebi govorila za vrijeme izgona:
"e sad ides van pa makar ja popucala i po cijeloj guzici! van, van, van" i tako nekako dok nije izasla
srecom, izgon je trajao koja 4 truda

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam mantrala; o pandi i valovima, cvjetovima.. A bas sam izgon..bila sam uzbudena kako se sve to događa bas sada!

----------


## Apsu

Sad sam se ja sjetila jos nesto.. Sam izgon- nije me zanimalo ni dal beba ide van, ni dal pucam, ni kolko jos dugo.. Nego šta to tolikooo pečeeee.. Znam da sam u sebi vrištala - aaaaaa šta je ovoooo, ajme kako peče, aaaaa pa ne mogu, kao da je netko uzeo vatreni štap i vrti mi ga oko otvora..

Kasnije sam saznala da je to bio ring of fire  :Smile:  strašno nešto! (Evo i sad u sebi vičem aaaa  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Newbie

> Sad sam se ja sjetila jos nesto.. Sam izgon- nije me zanimalo ni dal beba ide van, ni dal pucam, ni kolko jos dugo.. Nego šta to tolikooo pečeeee.. Znam da sam u sebi vrištala - aaaaaa šta je ovoooo, ajme kako peče, aaaaa pa ne mogu, kao da je netko uzeo vatreni štap i vrti mi ga oko otvora..
> 
> Kasnije sam saznala da je to bio ring of fire  strašno nešto! (Evo i sad u sebi vičem aaaa  )


Kakav ring of fire?? I ja se sjećam tog osjećaja da peče, ali sam mislila da je to od pucanja? Daj pojasni ovo malo, baš sam znatiželjna  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam "čekala" ring of fire, ali nije me strašno peklo!

----------


## Jurana

> Što se disanja tiče - meni je pasalo da dišem duboko. Svi su vikali na mene da ne dišem dobro i da si usporavam porod. Rodila sam za dva sata pa ono...


Hahaha, meni je babica rekla (ne ona koja je vodila porod, nego neka sa strane) da bih rodila 20 minuta brže da sam nekako drukčije držala trup - a sveukupno sam u rađaonici bila 15 minuta.

----------


## Ginger

E, ring of fire...
Ja sam se ono bas koncentrira na tiskanje da ju sto prije zguram van
I osjetim to peckanje i sine mi "joj, to je ring of fire, sad je gotovo"
I ja sva sretna tiskam jos jace
I slijedeca misao: e, tak je i leonisi sinulo da je to ring of fire  :Laughing:  
Znam njenu pricu na pamet, jer sam si prizeljkivala takav vbac  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Moram konacno napisati svoje price o porodu

----------


## Apsu

Ja nisam pojma imala šta bi to moglo bit, nisam znala gdje sam, čak mi je u jednom trenutku prošla misao da mi je babica gurnula prste i rašteže me ko tijesto, pa sam se ponadala da me masira (a nije) i da me nece rezat..

----------


## Ninunanu

aAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaA
eto to mi je prolazilo kroz glavu
i ubijte me  :Laughing: 
onda hrkanje minutu između trudova
i sve ispocetka

i da kad sam ljubazno pitala nešto za bolove ona me stavi na drip bez iti pisnit, e kako me to tek nazivciralo :Mad:

----------


## Ninunanu

i da kad su me pitali ocu li na carski samo mi je bilo , molim vas spasite me od ovog  :Grin: 
nisam mislila da cuse toliko raspadat

----------


## unique

Ček, prvi put čujem za ring of fire, a doživjela sam ga  :Smile:  kad dođe do toga, onda znamo da je skoro gotovo? 
Kao pripremu za drugi porod, mogla bi napisat priču s prvog, da si poslozim kockice u glavi.. Ovako me vise strah nego prvi puta..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Pa ono, kad to osjetis znaci da ide glavica, probija se
A obicno je onda brzo gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## unique

Svega se polusjecam. Meni se čini kao da je cijeli izgon brzo prošao, a zapravo je trajao 2 sata.. Valjda naspram prethodnih trudova koji su trajali cijelu vječnost.. Joooj, totalna mi je panika kaj sad moram sve opet  :Smile:  
Ma da, da. Brzo je to gotovo  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

O tome kako će vrijeme i bolovi proći, jer mora.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Ja sam bila ljuta jer su me rezali pa a samo ponavljala u sebi taj osjecaj kad su me recnuli. Ali dobro da jesu jer sam i raspukla na sve strane osim.sto su me recnuli. Jako dugo su me šivali. U izgonu sam viknula jeb*** pas poslije su mi se svi smijali zbog toga... :p ako ikad odlucim imati jos djece zelim si drugi porod isti kao i prvi ♡

----------


## ivana.sky

Dahtanje mog psa i kako i ja moram tako s njim u ritmu... stalno sam si ponavljala disi disi disi - iduci je jos gori (trud) - pusti ga neka prodje tijelom...  :lool:  u pauzi sam samoj sebi govorila opusti se, odmori, napuni baterije

Mm bio sa mnom i stalno je pricao nesto da mi odvrati misli malo, ali ja nisam ni rijec mogla rec, stedila sam energiju maximum

Kod izgona mi sam u glavi bilo ne tiskaj u glavu, i vikala sam u sebi kakamooooo

----------


## bebeto

Meni je treci porod bio najbolniji i jako se sporo sve odvijalo sto nisam nikako ocekivala jer su mi svi govorili trece dijete ces rodit ko iz topa. Jedva sam cekala da sve zavrsi misleci u sebi "izdrzi jos malo, ovo ti je ionako zadnji put da radjas"  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Kod mene je bio cr i stalno sam pricala s aneateziologicom da ne skuzim sto rade. Onda je ona rekla da ide guza i sva sam napeto cekala bebu i da sve bude u redu, iscekivala sam plac i odmah nakon toga sam vidjela bebu. Pomislila sam si - je li to moje? Moja toliko dugo cekana beba. Koja mi je rasla u trbuhu.

----------


## LEIRmam

Ja sam se zapravo iznenadila kako je to sve brzo prošlo, a u glavi sam stalno sama sebe bodrila "Sad će, evo, sad će, samo što nije"... Ah, da, kod trećeg i meni je kroz glavu prošlo ovo što BEBETO kaže - više me ne budete vidjeli  :Razz:

----------


## perla5

"Majko moja,sta je ovo?!?" "Ovo" se odnosilo na jacinu bolova.

----------


## Petticoat

Nista mi nije prolazilo glavom, sve sto sam pomislila vrištala sam na glas

----------

